# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2014



## guisilva5000 (30 Nov 2014 às 00:18)

Pelo GFS a primeira semana de Dezembro parece um pouco instável, vejo muitos sistemas depressionários irrelevantes a passear ao lado do país  Mas depois o anticiclone deve atacar na 2ª semana e ai chega o frio! Vamos ver se volta a chover ou se vem aí uma seca.... Isto claro que são previsões a longo prazo mas tendo em conta o que choveu em Novembro nunca se sabe  Mas acredito que tudo possa mudar a qualquer momento.

Aqui vai o modelo da precipitação até dia 7 de Dezembro, pode se ver que o país parece ter uma espécie de escudo da chuva 





Amanhã e segunda devem-se esperar que muitos territórios ultrapassem os 20ºC!


----------



## david 6 (1 Dez 2014 às 15:32)

Previsão para 4ª feira, 3.dezembro.2014

Céu geralmente muito nublado, com boas abertas na região Sul
até ao início da tarde.
*Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros nas regiões Norte e Centro,
estendendo-se gradualmente à região Sul a partir do meio da tarde,
e que serão de neve acima de 1400 metros.*
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante norte,
soprando moderado (20 a 30 km/h) no litoral oeste e nas terras
altas.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Formação de geada nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima nas regiões do interior.


Previsão para 5ª feira, 4.dezembro.2014

Céu com períodos de muita nebulosidade.
*Aguaceiros pouco frequentes, que serão de neve acima de
1200/1400 metros.*
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), tornando-se moderado
(20 a 30 km/h) do quadrante norte no litoral e nas terras altas
a partir do início da tarde.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Formação de geada nas regiões do interior, em especial nas
regiões Norte e Centro.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.

Fonte: IPMA


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Dez 2014 às 15:56)

Pelo que se pode ver nos modelos, o AA está de volta... neste tempos gostava de ser Italiano ou Grego... 




Diagrama para Chaves:





A precipitação prevista é residual e mesmo o frio parece que não durará por aí além...
Pelo menos para já o Inverno continua adiado.


----------



## Agreste (1 Dez 2014 às 19:17)

pôr e tirar...

boas sensações na parte final da saída do europeu. O anticiclone é empurrado pra sul pela circulação das frente polares. Vamos ter uma bolha de altas pressões a norte dos Açores que é preciso demolir... acima de 1045mbar.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Dez 2014 às 22:15)

Temperatura da água do mar a baixar cada vez mais agora que nos aproximamos do Inverno.
Temperaturas minimas ao longo da semana devem baixar até aos 0ºC em algumas regiões. 

Vento moderado a forte deve continuar até quarta feira já que de terça para quarta feira vai passar uma frente fria empurrada pelo anticiclone coladinho à costa mas apenas preveem aguaceiros fracos pois a festa fica toda no mar e a partir daí torna-se uma frente estacionária. 

Aproveitem o sol de inverno!


----------



## StormRic (2 Dez 2014 às 01:39)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Temperatura da água do mar a baixar cada vez mais agora que nos aproximamos do Inverno.
> Temperaturas minimas ao longo da semana devem baixar até aos 0ºC em algumas regiões.
> 
> Vento moderado a forte deve continuar até quarta feira já que de terça para quarta feira vai passar uma frente fria empurrada pelo anticiclone coladinho à costa mas apenas preveem aguaceiros fracos pois a festa fica toda no mar e a partir daí torna-se uma frente estacionária.
> ...



As temperaturas superficiais do oceano estão não só a baixar devido ao avançar da estação mas especialmente porque a anomalia positiva está cada vez mais esbatida, resultado da persistência das depressões a sudoeste da península Ibérica que se têm alimentado, e bem, desse calor latente. Portanto a partir de agora a intensidade das cut-offs, que irão persistir, começa a ser bastante menos intensa. Coloco aqui a sequência das quatro última semanas, com a mais recente em cima:

















Repare-se como simultaneamente se desenvolve uma anomalia negativa muito extensa e cada vez mais intensa ocupando a parte central do Atlântico Norte, a norte e noroeste dos Açores. Embora não saiba que repercussões pode ter, julgo que irá ancorar ou reforçar as altas pressões naquela zona.
O gradiente de anomalia entre o núcleo dessa zona e as águas periféricas da península mantém-se assim nos cerca de três graus, ou seja um contraste notável de temperaturas.
Algo muito interessante a acompanhar.


----------



## StormRic (2 Dez 2014 às 02:10)

Agreste disse:


> pôr e tirar...
> 
> boas sensações na parte final da saída do europeu. O anticiclone é empurrado pra sul pela circulação das frente polares. Vamos ter uma bolha de altas pressões a norte dos Açores que é preciso demolir... acima de 1045mbar.



A minha ideia é que vai persisitir a pressão elevada a norte dos Açores por pelo menos mais duas semanas, com eventuais erosões laterais que deixarão passar os sistemas de sudoeste para nordeste, a oeste dos Açores, e entradas de noroeste na península Ibérica, mas estas algo incertas.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Dez 2014 às 09:04)

Muito anticiclone e algum vento nos próximos dias.


----------



## Agreste (2 Dez 2014 às 10:41)

no GFS só se vê a pressão a cair lá pra dia 18, no final do prazo. Em princípio vai existir movimento na semana de Natal. Até lá, altas pressões e o tempo não parece muito frio.


----------



## beachboy30 (2 Dez 2014 às 10:51)

Bons dias .

É caso para dizer: finalmente . O AA vai entrar vigoroso a N/NE dos Açores já a partir do final da semana, induzindo uma corrente de NE bem vincada no continente. Pressão ao centro assinalável, mas típica até no período de Inverno: 1040 hPa. Com ligeiras oscilações quer na pressão, quer na posição, ele irá ser a nossa companhia pelo menos (em termos de tendência) na primeira metade de Dezembro. Dias soalheiros, frescos (mas não muito, as máximas nem serão assim tão frescas) e boas condições para idas ao mar .

Aqui a curiosidade é: até onde irá durar este padrão? Será que podemos ter algo semelhante a 2005 a partir de agora, depois de um ano ano chuvoso (principalmente a norte)?  Muito cedo ainda para dizer...


----------



## Vince (2 Dez 2014 às 10:53)

Agreste disse:


> ... Até lá, altas pressões e o tempo não parece muito frio.




Pequena anomalia negativa na T2 do GFS para os próximos 7 dias, o que para muitas pessoas parece sempre mais anómalo do que é na verdade.






http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/gfs/previsao-semanal-europa


----------



## james (2 Dez 2014 às 13:13)

beachboy30 disse:


> Bons dias .
> 
> É caso para dizer: finalmente . O AA vai entrar vigoroso a N/NE dos Açores já a partir do final da semana, induzindo uma corrente de NE bem vincada no continente. Pressão ao centro assinalável, mas típica até no período de Inverno: 1040 hPa. Com ligeiras oscilações quer na pressão, quer na posição, ele irá ser a nossa companhia pelo menos (em termos de tendência) na primeira metade de Dezembro. Dias soalheiros, frescos (mas não muito, as máximas nem serão assim tão frescas) e boas condições para idas ao mar .
> 
> Aqui a curiosidade é: até onde irá durar este padrão? Será que podemos ter algo semelhante a 2005 a partir de agora, depois de um ano ano chuvoso (principalmente a norte)?  Muito cedo ainda para dizer...




No Norte , não me parece que nos próximos dias , as temperaturas estejam muito convidativas para ir para a praia . E está prevista nebulosidade para os próximos dias  ( que já se verifica ) , com a possibilidade de aguaceiros dispersos e neve nas terras altas .

E o ECM vem à algumas saídas deixando no ar a possibilidade de mudança de padrão para o Norte para meados da próxima semana .

Vamos aguardar . . .


----------



## Agreste (2 Dez 2014 às 14:00)

A europa não arrefeceu... estamos quase todos com anomalias fortemente positivas na temperatura.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Dez 2014 às 14:48)

Se repararem também a Costa Leste do EUA deve "comer" com Anticiclone nos próximos dias, quiça semanas..., parece um "trem" de AA´s, quando o "nosso" parece enfraquecer e seguir o seu rumo natural para leste, as altas pressões da costa leste dos EUA rapidamente lhe tomam lugar e tudo recomeça novamente... 
Não desesperemos... O inverno ainda nem começou!


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Dez 2014 às 21:33)

Amanhã deve chuviscar e pingar ao fim do dia principalmente na parte oeste de Lisboa. Entre quinta e sexta o tempo deve estar um pouco instável pois não se sabe quando chove ao certo.
A frente estacionária vai continuar durante alguns dias mas parece que "leva" a chuva toda para o sul e depois entra no estreito de Gibraltar 

Chuva não é prevista até dia 11 de Dezembro mas é prevista bastante nebulosidade!
Temperaturas máximas estão normais mas as minimas estão inferiores ao normal, podendo chegar a graus negativos em muitas localidades!

Para a semana o anticiclone dos Açores marca o seu poder com uns 1033 hPa e tempo fresco! 
As previsões a longo prazo dão sol até à 3ª semana de Dezembro, é bem capaz com o AA. Veremos...


----------



## Sentry (2 Dez 2014 às 21:41)

O tempo mais fresco já se começa a notar. A descida que falavam nas noticias referentes a uma queda de 5 a 6 graus... Vai ao pêlo.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Dez 2014 às 21:49)

Pelo que vejo nos modelos não será assim um arrefecimento tão acentuado e dramático como os media tentam vender...fará frio em locais abrigados(vales e várzeas) onde a geada promete ser mais que muita.


----------



## joselamego (2 Dez 2014 às 21:52)

Espero não estar enganado, mas estou a prever surpresas para o natal e passagem de ano.... até o natal o sol e a frescura vai imperar, com o AA perto de nós, mas depois perto do natal algo de bom poderá vir....................


----------



## Célia Salta (2 Dez 2014 às 21:55)

joselamego disse:


> Espero não estar enganado, mas estou a prever surpresas para o natal e passagem de ano.... até o natal o sol e a frescura vai imperar, com o AA perto de nós, mas depois perto do natal algo de bom poderá vir....................


entao??


----------



## Agreste (2 Dez 2014 às 22:09)

no GFS a pressão começa a baixar no final do prazo, lá para 18 de dezembro... não faço ideia onde estará o anticiclone mas uma pressão em torno dos 1020mbar aqui no Algarve é um bom sinal, os sistemas frontais que nos trazem chuva estarão mais próximos.

o Europeu coloca uma frente fria a atravessar mais o norte do que o resto do país a meio da próxima semana.


----------



## Brito (2 Dez 2014 às 22:09)

joselamego disse:


> Espero não estar enganado, mas estou a prever surpresas para o natal e passagem de ano.... até o natal o sol e a frescura vai imperar, com o AA perto de nós, mas depois perto do natal algo de bom poderá vir....................



Estou de acordo contigo, este mês de dezembro será frio, com o anticiclone por perto..mas estou convencido que vai ser um final a grande 

ps. será no meu ver, um mês para todos os gostos....isto no norte e centro


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Dez 2014 às 22:11)

Acho que é sabido que previsões com mais de 7 dias (em termos de padrão meteorológico, não de pormenores mesoescalares) são pouco credíveis, quanto mais para daqui a 3 semanas.

Isto é um tópico de previsão, não de adivinhação nem de crenças sabe-se lá vindas de onde.

Não estou a dizer que o padrão não vá mudar, mas nesta altura do campeonato acho um bocado irrelevante começar já a prever o estado do tempo para o Natal.


----------



## David sf (2 Dez 2014 às 23:48)

joselamego disse:


> Espero não estar enganado, mas estou a prever surpresas para o natal e passagem de ano.... até o natal o sol e a frescura vai imperar, com o AA perto de nós, mas depois perto do natal algo de bom poderá vir....................





Brito disse:


> Estou de acordo contigo, este mês de dezembro será frio, com o anticiclone por perto..mas estou convencido que vai ser um final a grande
> 
> ps. será no meu ver, um mês para todos os gostos....isto no norte e centro



Nos próximos dias (10 a 15) é muito provável que o anticiclone dos Açores esteja bem perto de nós, originando dias soalheiros e noites frias. Depois disso não há nenhum sinal que aponte para isso que vocês referem, nem para o seu contrário. Qual foi a base que utilizaram para chegar à conclusão de que o final do mês será "à grande"?


----------



## MSantos (3 Dez 2014 às 00:05)

Pessoal, não façam afirmações proféticas, isto é um fórum de ciência e não de adivinhação! 

Desculpem o off-topic.


----------



## Maria Papoila (3 Dez 2014 às 09:30)

Dias de céu azul e temperaturas perto dos 0º também já seria giro. Para o Natal eu gostava


----------



## Brito (3 Dez 2014 às 13:31)

pessoal, não foi adivinhação, baseio-me em modelos e tendências...reparem  no segundo painel do gfs por exemplo..bastante interessante. circulação zonal de volta, mas com muito mais frio do que das ultimas semanas. espero portanto uma ultima semana de dezembro ativa


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Dez 2014 às 15:00)

Brito, aceita um conselho de quem já aqui anda há uns aninhos e também já pensou como tu e aprendeu o pouco que sabe com outros que aqui andam... 2º painel é pura ficção, aliás para mim, acima de 144h já o é...


----------



## Brito (3 Dez 2014 às 18:37)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Brito, aceita um conselho de quem já aqui anda há uns aninhos e também já pensou como tu e aprendeu o pouco que sabe com outros que aqui andam... 2º painel é pura ficção, aliás para mim, acima de 144h já o é...



Flaviense21.. sei isso perfeitamente, apenas falei em tendências não de certezas


----------



## joselamego (3 Dez 2014 às 18:41)

Vamos esperar para ver e crer!


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Dez 2014 às 19:42)

Como disse antes, a frente estacionária têm uma localização perfeita, vai do norte do país até ao estreito de Gibraltar mas fica-se pelo mar, tendo uma curvatura perfeita para que a precipitação nem chegue ao território! 

Para amanhã e sexta prevê-se que a frente aproxime-se um pouco do litoral podendo-se verificar chuviscos em algumas regiões de Lisboa mas nada de mais, trazendo 1 a 3mm de chuva.

O anticiclone que está a trazer-nos este bom tempo, vai juntar-se a outro e formar um ainda maior que deve depois chegar ao território e trazer o frio e o céu limpo que se espera daqui a 5 dias e pressões na ordem dos 1030 hPa! Mesmo assim até lá, entre a junção dos dois anticiclones que se realiza um pouco longe do pais, o sistema depressionário que continua a afetar o mediterrâneo deve aproximar-se da Península Ibérica.

Depois disso o AA vai continuar a ser "alimentado" por anticiclones e vai-nos livrar de verdadeiras bombas como esta!






Dia 13 vamos ter pressões na ordem dos 1040 hPa que imagino que traga muito frio!


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Dez 2014 às 19:42)

Para já certo é a presença do AA e alguma instabilidade residual mais a norte.


----------



## David sf (3 Dez 2014 às 21:07)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Brito, aceita um conselho de quem já aqui anda há uns aninhos e também já pensou como tu e aprendeu o pouco que sabe com outros que aqui andam... 2º painel é pura ficção, aliás para mim, acima de 144h já o é...





Brito disse:


> Flaviense21.. sei isso perfeitamente, apenas falei em tendências não de certezas



O problema não é tanto o 2º painel ser ou não credível, eu até defendo que o 2º painel é para ver e levar a sério, principalmente visto em conjugação com o diagrama de ensembles de cada modelo. É muito preferível haver algo interessante no 2º painel do que estar uma AA de 1040 hpa em cima das nossas cabeças.

Dito isto, o que eu vejo em todos os modelos a curto e longo prazo é tempo seco e pouco frio. A zonal estar de volta é um péssimo sinal e parece que a AO vai tornar-se positiva ou neutra. Padrões semelhantes ao previsto nos próximos dias costumam durar algum tempo. Não é que faça mal algum, vimos com alguns meses consecutivos com anomalia positiva de precipitação e o inverno ainda nem começou.


----------



## Brito (3 Dez 2014 às 21:22)

o ideal mesmo, para tempo frio era um bloqueio nas ilhas britanicas e escandinavia, associado as baixas pressões no mediterrâneo servindo de "motor"  para empurrar o ar gelado da europa...o que normalmente acontece em janeiro fevereiro...isto devido ao enfraquecimento ou divisão do vórtice polar ao nível estratosférico.

por agora seguiremos com as típicas geadas e dias frescos a frios umas 2 semanas no mínimo. perfeitamente normal no nosso cantinho  . não me admirava que o anticiclone reina-se um mês ou mais, mas não creio


----------



## Aurélio (3 Dez 2014 às 23:14)

Já o disse imensas vezes os modelos sazonais são para levar muito mais a sério no Inverno do que em estações de transição onde a atmosfera é muito mais imprevisivel .....
Como acompanho os modelos sazonais há bastante tempo tempo verificado essa clara tendência e normalmente a centro e sul eles tendem a acertar no Inverno, pelo menos no tipo de padrão atmosférico !
Nos modelos sazonais desde sempre que o modelado tem sido um Inverno frio e seco (mais frio na 2ª parte do Inverno), e na verdade desde 2010 que consecutivamente aqui a sul Dezembro, Janeiro e Fevereiro tem vindo a ser secos por isso não será de estranhar o tempo que estamos a ter e que prevejo que siga pelo mês adentro, ou até Inverno adentro, claro com algumas incursões de Noroeste !

Portanto aquilo que se observa nos modelos neste momento não se trata de tréguas em relação á chuva, ou umas semanas de sol, mas pode ser muito bem um comportamento zonal do Inverno, e que ainda pode se tornar mais fortalecida para a frente !

Independentemente disso uma AO - com NAO neutra pode ser sempre surgir e uma depressão vigorosa no Atlântico empurrar temporariamente o AA mais para sul, mas para já nas próximas semanas será este o padrão climático !


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Dez 2014 às 09:58)

Aproveitemos os dias frescos que se aproximam porque tal como aqui partilhei há uns dias... não irão durar muito, o diagrama GEFS é claro, muita bonança atmosférica acompanhada de subida das temperaturas em especial das máximas já no início da próxima semana e a fazer fé no 2º painel a prolongar-se por Dezembro pelo menos até ao início da semana do Natal.
Os anticiclones irão suceder-se em "fila indiana" no Atântico norte e com "pujança", os modelos apresentam pressões na ordem dos 1040hpa a NO da PI.


----------



## Aurélio (4 Dez 2014 às 10:10)

Eu nem chamaria a isto dias frescos, parece temperaturas normais para a época, e no longo prazo apenas vejo um padrão claro de AO + com NAO + com a zonal bem, bem para Norte, nem permitindo chuva sequer a norte.
Atendendo áquilo que mostra o GFS no 2º painel e não, o 2º painel não é adivinhação, é simplesmente uma tendência a médio prazo, que mostra um padrão claro de permanência de tempo estável, seco e ameno.

Neste momento quase que arriscava dizer, que este poderá ser um Dezembro idêntico a 2011, ou 2012 !


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Dez 2014 às 11:01)

Bom dia.

Uma nota apenas para chamar a atenção ao que se passa na América do Norte, e que tem alguma repercussão por cá naturalmente.
Eles estão agora a entrar numa fase de anomalia positiva nas temperaturas por todos os Estados Unidos (mesmo no Canadá há zonas assim). Isto depois de uma fase extremamente fria, com anomalias  negativas pronunciadas.
Assim, as depressões que iam saindo do continente norte americano por Terras de Labrador, saem agora muito mais a norte - de acordo com o que foi dito aqui a zonal está agora a elevadas latitudes.
É de esperar então que na próxima semana esta situação se mantenha, ficando a dúvida se na seguinte o padrão será parecido ou então lentamente a zonal baixe em latitude (não será de esperar que baixe muito para já).


----------



## james (4 Dez 2014 às 12:20)

Bom dia , 

Os modelos estão  a prever o fortalecimento do anticiclone e a circulação a predominar de NE , por isso o tempo frio e seco deve - se prolongar ( no entanto , para já , o frio não me parece excessivo ) .

Olhando a anos anteriores e recordando situações idênticas a esta , não acredito que este padrão quebre rapidamente , na minha opinião vai durar pelo menos até ao início de janeiro ( não é uma profecia , nem me baseio em nenhum modelo  , pois não acredito muito em previsões a mais de 10 dias , mas baseio - me no que normalmente ocorre em anos anteriores ) .  Claro que pode haver exceções , como no inverno de 2012 , em que durou todo o inverno , o que foi uma perfeita anormalidade pela duração .

Este estado do tempo também é típico do nosso inverno , o tempo frio e tempestuoso há - de regressar .


----------



## hurricane (4 Dez 2014 às 13:17)

james disse:


> Bom dia ,
> 
> Os modelos estão  a prever o fortalecimento do anticiclone e a circulação a predominar de NE , por isso o tempo frio e seco deve - se prolongar ( no entanto , para já , o frio não me parece excessivo ) .
> 
> ...



Qual será o impacto de isso no resto da Europa?


----------



## james (4 Dez 2014 às 13:25)

hurricane disse:


> Qual será o impacto de isso no resto da Europa?




As depressões poderão ir mais para a Norte da Europa e mais para sul ( principalmente a Europa Ocidental ) ficar sob a ação de tempo anticiclónico . Mas isso é meramente uma possibilidade  para os próximos tempos .


----------



## Agreste (4 Dez 2014 às 14:05)

Previsão mensal...

«Nas semanas de 08/12 a 14/12 e de 22/12 a 28/12 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.»

Alguma frente vai atravessar-nos (mais a uns do que a outros) na semana de 8-14. A parte final do mês pode trazer uma mudança de tempo (podemos ver-nos livres do anticiclone de bloqueio).


----------



## Fernando Costa (4 Dez 2014 às 17:29)

Sabem o que eu vos digo. Eu estaria preocupado com este anticiclone se estivéssemos em Janeiro/Fevereiro e se tivéssemos tido um Outono seco. Agora depois de três meses chuvosos e o inverno todo pela frente que ainda nem sequer começou. Não estou minimamente preocupado, bem pelo contrário estou contente pelo frio estar aí. Quanto ao anticiclone há de ceder mais lá para o fim do mês/ano. E tenho dito


----------



## Agreste (4 Dez 2014 às 19:50)

Sem muito para comentar... de momento não se vê o fim do bloqueio.


----------



## Aurélio (4 Dez 2014 às 20:07)

Agreste disse:


> Sem muito para comentar... de momento não se vê o fim do bloqueio.



E nem vais ver tão cedo, as próximas semanas serão assim ... o que não implica que não chova nenhum dia, mas volto a dizer pessoalmente estou convicto que este seja um mês idêntico a 2012 ou 2011 !


----------



## 1337 (4 Dez 2014 às 21:10)

Aurélio disse:


> E nem vais ver tão cedo, as próximas semanas serão assim ... o que não implica que não chova nenhum dia, mas volto a dizer pessoalmente estou convicto que este seja um mês idêntico a 2012 ou 2011 !



Temos sempre de passar por isto, até em pleno Dezembro, seria épico acabar o Dezembro com o mm


----------



## ferreira5 (4 Dez 2014 às 22:50)

É o nosso clima...


----------



## Brito (4 Dez 2014 às 22:53)

tudo devido a corrente do golfo..se ela abranda*sse* :assobio:


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Dez 2014 às 00:10)

Amanhã ainda podem ocorrer chuviscos no litoral e o sol vai continuar a brilhar entre a nebulosidade intensa. 
O sistema estacionário desaparece do litoral lentamente para dar lugar ao anticiclone e trazer-nos frio e céu limpo até pelo menos dia 13. Agasalhem-se que estamos na véspera do Inverno!


----------



## frederico (5 Dez 2014 às 02:33)

Se a AEMET não se enganar isto não dura o mês todo. 

http://www.aemet.es/es/serviciosclimaticos/prediccion_estacional


----------



## Agreste (5 Dez 2014 às 09:22)

frederico disse:


> Se a AEMET não se enganar isto não dura o mês todo.
> 
> http://www.aemet.es/es/serviciosclimaticos/prediccion_estacional



Bem bom. A saída de hoje continua a confirmar a tendência: Nas semanas de 08/12 a 14/12 (e de 22/12 a 28/12) não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo, portanto, pelo menos 1 sistema frontal vai atravessar o país ou parte dele. 

Anticiclone mais débil e muito mais móvel que aquela bolha de 1045mbar.


----------



## Snifa (5 Dez 2014 às 13:40)

Comunicado do IPMA:

Informação especial

_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2014-12-05 12:48:00* e *2014-12-10 12:48:00
*
_Assunto:_ Temperaturas mínimas baixas no território do continente nos próximos dias.

A partir de hoje, 5 de dezembro 2014, o território do continente estará sobre a influência de uma massa de ar frio transportada num fluxo de norte proveniente das Ilhas Britânicas e Mar do Norte.

As próximas noites vão continuar frias com temperatura mínima abaixo de 6ºC em todo o território, com exceção do litoral sul do Algarve que terá temperatura mínima entre 6 e 9ºC. Em algumas terras altas das regiões Norte e Centro a temperatura mínima deverá descer ligeiramente abaixo de 0ºC. A partir do fim da próxima semana existe tendência para uma subida da temperatura mínima.

Durante o dia, a temperatura máxima vai variar entre 10 e 15ºC, apresentando valores entre 5 e 10ºC em algumas terras altas das regiões Norte e Centro.

Data de edição: 2014-12-05 12:53:57

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## Vince (5 Dez 2014 às 15:22)

frederico disse:


> Se a AEMET não se enganar isto não dura o mês todo.
> 
> http://www.aemet.es/es/serviciosclimaticos/prediccion_estacional



Atenção que isso não é para Dezembro, é para o Inverno todo (Dez-Jan-Fev) e deve ser baseado na sazonal do ECMWF ou do Multi modelo, já gerada no final de Outubro. Eu pessoalmente já deixei de ligar a previsões tão longas, é mais um entretém 

Já agora a semanal da AEMET/ECMWF, da semana de 8 a 14

Anomalia Precipitação







Anomalia Temperatura


----------



## boneli (5 Dez 2014 às 16:40)

Vince disse:


> Atenção que isso não é para Dezembro, é para o Inverno todo (Dez-Jan-Fev) e deve ser baseado na sazonal do ECMWF ou do Multi modelo, já gerada no final de Outubro. Eu pessoalmente já deixei de ligar a previsões tão longas, é mais um entretém
> 
> Já agora a semanal da AEMET/ECMWF, da semana de 8 a 14
> 
> ...


 

Desculpando a minha ignorância estes mapas mostram as anomalias para a pouca chuva e para as temperaturas baixas neste periode de dias?


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Dez 2014 às 17:58)

boneli disse:


> Desculpando a minha ignorância estes mapas mostram as anomalias para a pouca chuva e para as temperaturas baixas neste periode de dias?



O primeiro mapa é a anomalia na precipitação e o segundo é a temperatura.


----------



## joselamego (5 Dez 2014 às 18:14)

Para já nos principais modelos, só se vê sol e sol, ou seja o AA a rondar a PI, mas daqui a alguns dias, iremos ver alguma mudança(depois do dia 10 dez)... o final deste mês será uma caixinha de surpresas!!!


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Dez 2014 às 20:08)

Céu limpo e frio chegam esta semana, caracteristico do AA que finalmente vai conseguir chegar ao território depois de uma longa luta com o sistema depressionário do mediterrâneo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Dez 2014 às 21:13)

Com a chegada e estabilização do Anticiclone dos Açores que lentamente se aproxima do território devemos ter bom tempo com céu limpo e temperaturas frias mesmo sendo negativas em algumas localidades do país, o GFS mostra que o AA se mantem até dia 21! Até lá tudo pode mudar mas esta situação já é comum acontecer! O AA vai-nos livrar de verdadeiras bombas depressionárias e a partir de agora todos os pequenos sistemas depressionários que se costumam alongar do principal até ao sul da Europa vão todos para Itália e o mediterrâneo mais em geral! Há momentos em que as depressões afetam a Europa TODA excepto Portugal. 

A partir de hoje já é muito improvável chover por isso vamos ver quantos dias de "seca" vamos ter até ao final do mês...


----------



## Vince (5 Dez 2014 às 22:42)

joselamego disse:


> ...o final deste mês será uma caixinha de surpresas!!!



Sempre me causou muita comichão esse tipo de afirmações, "será", "vai ser", etc, e logo em meteorologia, dada a natureza caótica da atmosfera.
Por favor revê as regras muito específicas de participação deste tópico, ponto 2.3:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/ajuda/condicoes-de-utilizacao

Se acreditas nalguma previsão, muito bem, estamos aqui todos para ler atentamente, mas ... mas exige-se no mínimo algum tipo de fundamentação credível conforme está explicado nas regras.
Se for apenas fé ou palpite, eu também tenho o palpite que depois deste padrão muda para outro. E existe o Seguimento Livre para dar azo aos palpites e desabafos.


----------



## Zapiao (6 Dez 2014 às 00:18)

joselamego disse:


> Para já nos principais modelos, só se vê sol e sol, ou seja o AA a rondar a PI, mas daqui a alguns dias, iremos ver alguma mudança(depois do dia 10 dez)... o final deste mês será uma caixinha de surpresas!!!


Agradeço fundamentação para depois poder opinar sobre a sua intervenção.


----------



## Snifa (6 Dez 2014 às 10:57)

Eventualmente uma frente poderá atravessar Portugal lá para o dia 13/12 quebrando este padrão anticiclónico


----------



## fishisco (6 Dez 2014 às 11:02)

quer o GFS, quer o IPMA, ja dão a hipotese de chuva para dia 12 e o curioso é que após isso ainda dão mais frio do que está agora.


----------



## boneli (6 Dez 2014 às 13:28)

Bom dia.

Por enquanto e olhando para os modelos, apenas as temperaturas que....são as normais para a época do ano!

Vejo qualquer coisa ali para o dia 13 com precipitação e algum frio....pena ser dia 13 mas parece-me que os 2 modelos estão mais ou penos de acordo o que pode ser bom sinal.

Aguardemos


----------



## boreas (6 Dez 2014 às 20:56)

boas a todos, quem venham boas previsões, tipicas para o período de inverno !! cumprimentos a todos


----------



## Aurélio (6 Dez 2014 às 22:34)

Essa suposta frente do dia 13 como é mostrado através dos dias seguintes, e comparando com a média do ensemble apenas existe porque existe uma ligeira quebra na circulação anticiclónica no ciclo de substituição !

Por exemplo olhando para o diagrama para Lisboa por exemplo, acho que nem no Verão ele é mostrando como mostra esta run das 12h por exemplo.

Veremos o que acontece mais para a frente, provavelmente para Janeiro, mas aviso já que a configuração atmosferíca actual não quebra de um dia para o outro


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Dez 2014 às 23:03)

Pelo que vejo, esse frente a acontecer será efémera... não mudaria o padrão, pelo contrário iriamos assistir a um novo incremento das altas pressões e com subida notável das temperaturas... o 2º painel do GFS (aquele que considero futurologia) está um autêntico "horror"... espero que da mesma forma que os nevões que sistemanticamente por lá prevê nunca chegam, também esta bonança nunca se confirme!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Dez 2014 às 19:54)

Quando este tópico não mexe é mau sinal!

E parece que a situação de 6ª feira até está a ficar interessante, a neve até pode aparecer abaixo dos 1000m, diagrama para Chaves:







Depois... vamos esperar para ver...


----------



## Snifa (7 Dez 2014 às 20:15)

De facto começa a ficar interessante  a situação do dia 13, está prevista precipitação com boas perspectivas para  queda de neve 

As temperaturas aos 850 hpa não são nada de deitar fora..











Mais para a frente parece que o AA tem tendência para se afastar um pouco deixando algumas frentes chegarem cá, nomeadamente ao Norte/Centro, ainda é muito cedo para tirar conclusões.. vamos ver..


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Dez 2014 às 20:32)

Com a linha -3ºC 850hpa a tocar o nordeste e o geopotencial também não está mau... haja precipitação! 
Começa a ficar muito interessante! E os modelos a 144h estão todos em sintonia nesta situação.


----------



## StormRic (8 Dez 2014 às 06:54)

Uma tempestade de ondas ao melhor nível de Christina (Hercules), felizmente para nós a latitudes mais elevadas mas um evento que os irlandeses deverão recordar por muito tempo:





As ondas de longo período atingirão a nossa costa a partir da madrugada de quinta-feira com uns espectaculares 5 a 7m e mais de 20 segundos de período!
Preparem as câmaras e escolham os melhores "spots", os meus são em Alvidrar e na Pirolita (neste caso Alvidrar por ser de noroeste).









Período à chegada das primeiras ondas: superior a 21 segundos


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Dez 2014 às 12:50)

GFS a prever chuva na Madrugada sexta para sábado:









E também descida da temperatura aos 500hpa cerca de -30ªC , que resulta em queda de neve nas zonas altas:


----------



## Brito (8 Dez 2014 às 18:33)

situação interessante para a madrugada e manha de domingo do próximo fim de semana...se houver precipitação no pós frontal, creio que haverá condições de neve ate aos 500 metros, ou ate mais a baixo no nordeste...   de qualquer das formas será um fim de semana de tempo frio finalmente, com formação de gelo


----------



## StormRic (8 Dez 2014 às 19:53)

Aí vem o monstro, á saída da Gronelândia:









Ventos de 70 nós (>120Km/h) já nesta altura.
Segundo o GFS a área de ventos superiores a 50 nós vai expandir-se e atingir a extensão máxima amanhã à noite; manter-se-ão ventos desta ordem ( superiores a 50 nós, a chegarem aos 70 nós) até quarta-feira à noite.


----------



## boneli (8 Dez 2014 às 20:18)

A verdade é que o GFS, nesta ultima RUN já retirou algum frio e aumentou um pouco à precipitação!! Como os dois modelos continuam na mesma linha para esses dias penso que mais frio menos frio mais chuva menos chuva a neve deve voltar aqui para as Serras do Gerês e Nordeste Transmontano.

A acompanhar.


----------



## StormRic (8 Dez 2014 às 20:20)

É na quinta-feira, na preia-mar das 5h da madrugada, que deve chegar o pico da ondulação, em altura e período, à costa do litoral norte e centro. A ondulação será de noroeste e não deverá ultrapassar os 6m a sul do Cabo Carvoeiro.
A chegada da ondulação de longo período (22 segundos a inicial, segundo o Winguru) será bastante repentina, entre a meia noite e as 3h, mas a altura significativa máxima chegará pelo menos duas horas mais tarde, quando o período tiver diminuido ligeiramente para 20 segundos ou menos.


----------



## StormRic (8 Dez 2014 às 20:30)

A sul do Cabo Carvoeiro o Windguru prevê período inicial de 23 segundos, mas com ondulação ainda nos 3 metros. No entanto este período significa massas de água muito grandes que entram muito mais profundamente nas praias e enseadas.


----------



## Brito (8 Dez 2014 às 22:53)

ultima saída do GFS um desastre....tudo se esfumou...

a tendência continua la, é aguardar


----------



## StormRic (9 Dez 2014 às 07:26)

Hoje não há negativas... ou quase. Alguém estava à espera de uma subida assim das mínimas?












Continua dentro das expectativas a depressão da "quarta-feira negra" (black wednesday), em referência à ondulação esperada de 15m ou superior:









http://magicseaweed.com/news/black-wednesday-swell-for-north-atlantic/7017/


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Dez 2014 às 09:09)

Bom dia a todos.
Não é meu hábito fazer perguntas destas por aqui, mas esta tenho que a fazer.
Dado que estou pelo norte, e que tanto Montalegre como Castro Laboreiro são equidistantes relativamente à minha posição, onde é que será mais provável poder nevar (se as previsões não se alterarem, claro) no Sábado, entre esses dois locais ou zonas?
Queria fazer o baptismo da neve à minha pequena e gostava de maximizar as minhas hipóteses...
Obrigado desde já.


----------



## MeteorologiaLousada (9 Dez 2014 às 10:12)

mr. phillip disse:


> Bom dia a todos.
> Não é meu hábito fazer perguntas destas por aqui, mas esta tenho que a fazer.
> Dado que estou pelo norte, e que tanto Montalegre como Castro Laboreiro são equidistantes relativamente à minha posição, onde é que será mais provável poder nevar (se as previsões não se alterarem, claro) no Sábado, entre esses dois locais ou zonas?
> Queria fazer o baptismo da neve à minha pequena e gostava de maximizar as minhas hipóteses...
> Obrigado desde já.



Para ser sincero acho que ainda é demasiado cedo para lhe responder a uma pergunta dessas . Segundo as previsoes atuais , acho que tanto um sitio como o outro possa nevar mas provávelmente não ira acumular porque a quantiade de precipitação é escassa ou quase nula nas horas de maior frio. 
O melhor mesmo é aguardar pelas próximas saídas , secalhar ou ficamos no 8 ou no 80 , a ver vamos


----------



## boneli (9 Dez 2014 às 10:28)

Sim é melhor aguardar mais um pouco...os modelos tanto metem como tiram, no entanto para já o IPMA da um temperatura mínima de -1º e máxima de  1º com queda de neve! Esta última saída do GFS melhorou um pouco e se assim continuar em Montalegre pelo menos teremos neve mas ainda é um pouco cedo.


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Dez 2014 às 10:56)

Obrigado pelas respostas.
Eu sei que ainda é cedo, já aqui ando há uns anos, e estando uma situação limite, como a que está modelada agora, tudo se pode desvanecer, embora os modelos estejam relativamente consistentes...
A minha questão seria mais no sentido de saber se, continuando os modelos na mesma linha, qual dos dois locais seria mais propício a uma queda de neve... Provavelmente, neste tipo de entradas, serão equivalentes, mas...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Dez 2014 às 14:49)

mr. phillip disse:


> Obrigado pelas respostas.
> Eu sei que ainda é cedo, já aqui ando há uns anos, e estando uma situação limite, como a que está modelada agora, tudo se pode desvanecer, embora os modelos estejam relativamente consistentes...
> A minha questão seria mais no sentido de saber se, continuando os modelos na mesma linha, qual dos dois locais seria mais propício a uma queda de neve... Provavelmente, neste tipo de entradas, serão equivalentes, mas...


 
Já vi isto bem melhor... Nevosa, Gerês:

http://www.meteoexploration.com/forecasts/Nevosa/

No final acontece o costume: Nada!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Dez 2014 às 15:42)

A AEMET aponta para cota 500m para sábado. Previsão para a Galiza:

Validez: sábado, 13 diciembre 2014 de 0 a 24 horas (oficial)


*Predicción:*
MUY NUBOSO, CON PRECIPITACIONES LOCALMENTE MODERADAS, MAS
ABUNDANTES EN LA PRIMERA MITAD DEL DIA Y MENOS INTENSAS EN EL
SURESTE. COTA DE NIEVE EN DESCENSO HASTA *500 METROS*. TEMPERATURAS
EN LIGERO A MODERADO DESCENSO. HELADAS DEBILES O MODERADAS EN
ZONAS ALTAS DEL INTERIOR. VIENTO DEL NORDESTE MODERADO O FUERTE
EN EL LITORAL Y MODERADO CON INTERVALOS DE FUERTE INTERIOR.

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/comunidades?k=gal&w=50

A MeteoGalicia ainda não tem previsão para 6ª feira.


----------



## Meteolouco (9 Dez 2014 às 16:27)

Boa tarde a todos é um prazer fazer parte deste forum

Está a sair a run das 12h para já estou a gostar mais..Aguardemos

Meteorologia em Celoricoda Beira : www.facebook.com/MeteoCeloricodabeira


----------



## AnDré (9 Dez 2014 às 16:36)

mr. phillip disse:


> Obrigado pelas respostas.
> Eu sei que ainda é cedo, já aqui ando há uns anos, e estando uma situação limite, como a que está modelada agora, tudo se pode desvanecer, embora os modelos estejam relativamente consistentes...
> A minha questão seria mais no sentido de saber se, continuando os modelos na mesma linha, qual dos dois locais seria mais propício a uma queda de neve... Provavelmente, neste tipo de entradas, serão equivalentes, mas...



Eu iria para o planalto de Castro Laboreiro.
A meu ver, no pós-frontal, a precipitação poderá ficar retida a norte de Montalegre, enquanto que Castro Laboreiro poderá ter mais hipóteses.


----------



## Meteolouco (9 Dez 2014 às 16:45)

Esta última saída coloca bem mais precipitação mas claro reduz o frio e aumenta as cotas de neve, mas a esta distância ainda podemos ver alterações nos próximos modelos.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Dez 2014 às 16:54)

De facto esta última saída deu mais um "corte" no frio, a linha 0ºC a 850Hpa não desce do Douro, a -3ºC é já uma miragem. A linha -30ºC a 500hpa não vai além da Bretanha francesa com um núcleo a cruzar o sul de PT onde não interessa nada... 
Não desanimemos, o inverno ainda nem começou!


----------



## david 6 (9 Dez 2014 às 22:46)

GFS volta a pôr frio, dão cota de neve por volta dos 600 metros até na zona centro na zona da Serra de Aire e Candeeiros a cota está por ai


----------



## boneli (9 Dez 2014 às 22:54)

Tem sido um tira e põem constante...acho que vamos ter que aguardar mais um pouco. Amanhã haverá novos capítulos!!!

Para além de voltar acentuar o frio, também aumenta um pouco à precipitação.

Segundo o GFS, Parece que depois do dia 13 teremos mais alguns dias de chuva, pelo menos aqui para o Norte.


----------



## Brito (10 Dez 2014 às 00:23)

sem duvida um fim de semana bem frio se avizinha.. formação de gelo da chuva acumulada, a cota de neve e precipitação ainda por definir, mas esta mais que certo que as serras do norte e centro acima dos 1000 metros deveram ter muita neve principalmente estrela e gerês...mas a cota pode ser bem mais baixa, haja precipitação 

esta ultima run do GFS esta muito boa, bastante frio em altitude, mas infelizmente pouca precipitação


----------



## joselamego (10 Dez 2014 às 00:27)

A cota da neve, deverá rondar os 600/700 metros, na melhor das hipoteses, isto se houver precipitação... Mas é certo que as serras terão muita neve!


----------



## MSantos (10 Dez 2014 às 02:11)

Não sou propriamente um expert nestes temas, mas diria para esquecerem as cotas de neve abaixo de *900/1000m,* na melhor das hipóteses. Este tipo de situações com componente oceânica, sem vento de Leste e sem frio previamente instalado, têm sido a causa das nossas maiores desilusões em termos de neve nos últimos anos, falo da minha experiência em Bragança, em que em situações deste género morremos sempre na praia, ou seja o frio vem normalmente desacoplado da precipitação e só vemos chuva na cidade, seguido de frio seco e se queremos neve temos que ir às serras. Na melhor das hipóteses temos meia dúzia de flocos perdidos como normalmente acontece. Eventos deste tipo trazem ar frio mas muito húmido, o que faz subir as cotas, que costumam ser nestas situações, inflacionadas pelos modelos. Estas situações só dão bons nevões a cotas médias 600/700m, principalmente no Nordeste, se nos dias antes do evento tiver ocorrido um forte arrefecimento e o ar frio já tiver instalado aquando da chegada da precipitação, o que não vai ocorrer neste caso.


----------



## david 6 (10 Dez 2014 às 06:43)

e lá subiu a cota de novo para os 900/1000 metros, sobe desce sobe desce


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Dez 2014 às 09:09)

Bem, olhando aos modelos o GFS parece-me o mais pessimista.. Coloca o frio todo muito a Norte, e como tal em portugal as cotas rondariam os 1000\1100 metros, enquanto na galiza desceriam aos 600m. Vamos ver basta o frio descer um pouco mais em latitude e cá no Norte poderemos ter neve a cotas de 800m, nao acredito em cota mais baixa que isso...


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Dez 2014 às 09:13)

Apesar de ainda faltar muito os modelos parecem começar a modelar uma mudança de padrão lá para o Natal... A circulação zonal parece que poderá descer novamente em latitude, ainda falta muito tempo, vamos ver.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Dez 2014 às 10:19)

Bom dia companheiros amantes da neve! 
Ainda não vai ser desta!

A MeteoGalicia (GFS) cortou a cota de neve e coloca-a neste momento nos 900m mas também cortou e de que maneira na precipitação que deve cessar logo a meio da manhã de sábado e por tempo indeterminado.
Olhando a média dos ensembles vejo uma -1ºC a 850hpa e uma -25ºC a 500hpa no extremo norte (Chaves) ou seja os tais 900m que a MeteoGalicia indica.

Posto isto só mesmo Montalegre mantém chances de neve no próximo sábado.


----------



## james (10 Dez 2014 às 10:50)

Bom dia , 

Para o próximo sábado , para a região do Alto Minho , o GFS  modela cotas de neve nos 700 metros e com alguma precipitação relevante e um pouco distribuída durante o dia . Vai haver ar frio com fartura , resta saber se vai ser muito húmido ou um pouco mais seco .

E chamo a atenção para as máximas no próximo sábado no Minho , que poderão rondar os 8 graus .


----------



## Vince (10 Dez 2014 às 11:24)

Caros,

Em relação ao sobe e desce de cotas não se esqueçam que o GFS tem 4 saídas diárias enquanto outros são apenas 2, o que gera maior diversidade de cenários.
E não esquecer também que as saídas das 06 e 18z são saídas onde o leque de observações injectadas no modelo são muito inferiores às das 12 e 00z, tendem a ser mais "criativas", são geralmente mais úteis para o curto prazo, embora por vezes até acertem com algo mais improvável para os restantes.

Já foi dito aqui algumas vezes, Modelos,

> 192 horas, o chamado "2º painel", útil apenas para ir vendo tendências de muito larga escala,  analise multi-modelos e ensembles.
> 96 horas, ir afinando o padrão entre modelos. Multi-modelos e ensembles.
> 72 horas, situação em geral começa a ficar definida
< 72 horas, pormenores finais a apurar
< 48 horas, detalhes, analisar os modelos mesoescala, que precipitação pode cair, aonde é mais provável, etc.

Por exemplo, últimas 6 saídas GFS da T500 para noite de sábado.Há um embolsamento de ar frio em altitude.
Aonde e que intensidade, desconhecido para já, mas há uma tendência para sul.






Salta à vista que aquela de ontem das 18z é um bocado "out of the box", um outlier. O que não quer dizer que as coisas depois não convergem até para aí, mas nesta fase não é o mais provável.

Reforçar a análise com outros modelos, exemplo:

GFS, ECM e GEM saídas 00z, para previsão às 96 horas (Domingo 00z):
G500/SLP e T850







Conclusão. Ainda há coisas para definir, olhar para um detalhe como cotas e precipitação só quando houver maior convergência.


----------



## Snifa (10 Dez 2014 às 14:07)

O IPMA prevê cotas acima dos 1000 metros para Sábado.

Previsão para sábado, 13.dezembro.2014

Céu muito nublado, com abertas no litoral a partir da tarde.
Períodos de chuva, passando a aguaceiros.
*Queda de neve acima de 1000 metros.*
Vento fraco a moderado do quadrante sul, rodando para o
quadrante norte, sendo moderado a forte no litoral.
Nas terras altas, o vento soprará forte (35 a 55 km/h) de sudoeste
até ao fim da manhã, tornando-se moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h)
de nordeste na região Norte.
Subida da temperatura mínima e pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

METEOROLOGISTA: Paula Leitão
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

_Atualizado a 10 de dezembro de 2014 às 13:32 UTC_

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/


Portanto ( em princípio)  neve apenas nos  locais e serranias  "habituais"


----------



## Meteolouco (10 Dez 2014 às 14:17)

O IPMA para já colocou estas cotas que como já sabemos vão sendo ajustadas à medida que nos aproximamos do dia.
Temos de esperar pelas saídas de amanhã para podermos fazer um quadro mais correcto do que irá acontecer, mas cotas abaixo 900/1000 metros para já não creio que aconteçam visto esta entrada ser marítima o que como sabemos faz subir mais as cotas.
mas seria um bom pronúncio do Inverno, acompanhemos os modelos ;-)


Previsão para sábado, 13.dezembro.2014

Céu muito nublado, com abertas no litoral a partir da tarde.
Períodos de chuva, passando a aguaceiros.
Queda de neve acima de 1000 metros.
Vento fraco a moderado do quadrante sul, rodando para o
quadrante norte, sendo moderado a forte no litoral.
Nas terras altas, o vento soprará forte (35 a 55 km/h) de sudoeste
até ao fim da manhã, tornando-se moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h)
de nordeste na região Norte.
Subida da temperatura mínima e pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

METEOROLOGISTA: Paula Leitão
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

_Atualizado a 10 de dezembro de 2014 às 13:32 UTC_


----------



## Meteolouco (10 Dez 2014 às 14:18)

Snifa disse:


> O IPMA prevê cotas acima dos 1000 metros para Sábado.
> 
> Previsão para sábado, 13.dezembro.2014
> 
> ...



estas cotas como já sabemos vão sendo ajustadas à medida que nos aproximamos do dia.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Dez 2014 às 15:07)

Entretanto também a AEMET actualizou a previsão das autonomias...

Previsão para a Galiza:

Validez: sábado, 13 diciembre 2014 de 0 a 24 horas (oficial)
*Predicción:*
CUBIERTO TENDIENDO A DISMINUIR LA NUBOSIDAD AL FINAL DEL DIA POR
EL NOROESTE. LLUVIAS Y CHUBASCOS GENERALIZADOS QUE IRAN
DISMINUYENDO POR LA TARDE. *COTA DE NIEVE 1100 METROS DESCENDIENDO
HASTA 800-900 METROS*. TEMPERATURAS MINIMAS SIN CAMBIOS O EN
DESCENSO Y MAXIMAS EN DESCENSO. HELADAS EN EL INTERIOR. VIENTO
DEL NORTE Y NORDESTE OCASIONALMENTE FUERTE EN EL LITORAL
OCCIDENTAL.

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/comunidades?k=gal&w=40

Parece que se vai confirmando, Montalegre poderá ter uma bela nevada... principalmente na zona de Pitões das Júnias, mas na vila também promete.
A descer até aos 800m em Chaves nevaria na zona logo acima da minha aldeia, nomeadamente em Travancas, Roriz, Dadim, Cimo de Vila da Castanheira, Bolideira e Planalto de Monforte... se nevar será pouca coisa, mas já anima... 
Praticamente todas as serras da região podem receber neve no sábado.


----------



## Snifa (10 Dez 2014 às 16:24)

Uma pena todo aquele frio a Oeste e NW não avançar mais sobre Portugal. 

Segundo o GFS 12 Z estará mais frio sobre o grupo oriental dos Açores do que sobre Portugal, onde a iso 0 fica "à porta"...






Veremos se na realidade será mesmo assim..


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2014 às 18:03)

Já há avisos laranja para a ondulação amanhã no continente. 5 a 6 m de noroeste entre as 6:00 e as 21:00. Não fazem referência ao período elevado da ondulação, que me parece uma característica importante.

Uma ligeira diminuição do período, para 20 a 21s, relativamente à previsão de ontem e talvez também uma pequena diminuição da altura significativa, não se esperando superior a 6m.
Hoje às 9h




amanhã às 9h





período amanhã às 6h





Litoral entre Figueira da Foz e Peniche, e do Cabo Raso à Lourinhã serão as zonas com mais espectáculo expectável  . É sobretudo o aspecto estético das ondas que será de realçar, havendo previsão de vento fraco espera-se que as ondas tenham uma muito boa formação, com belos tubos. Aqui perto de Lisboa, no Guincho, entre o forte e o Cabo Raso, e nas praias da Caparica mais a sul, também bons locais de observação.

Cuidado especial para o engano que o bom tempo pode induzir, em particular para as pequenas embarcações de pesca na barra do Tejo e outras.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Dez 2014 às 18:24)

Cada nova saída, novo corte no frio!   
Está a sair a nova RUN do ECMWF... todos os invernos é certinho... não falha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Não tarda a linha 0ºC a 850hpa nem toca a PI, neste momento temos a linha +4ºC no Douro!
Novamente com os olhos postos no largo prazo... mas não se vê nada!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Dez 2014 às 20:24)

a cada ano que passa os eventos de neve são cada vez menores daqui a 15 anos nem em bragança neva...
aguardemos por janeiro pq para este mês não me parece que haja aqueles nevoes de pintar muitas aldeias do nosso país.


----------



## Thomar (10 Dez 2014 às 20:36)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> a cada ano que passa os eventos de neve são cada vez menores daqui a 15 anos nem em bragança neva...
> aguardemos por janeiro pq para este mês não me parece que haja aqueles nevoes de pintar muitas aldeias do nosso país.


Não sejas tão negativo, ainda não estamos no inverno propriamente dito. 
Ainda temos usn belos meses pela frente, Janeiro, Fevereiro, Março e até Abril para caírem uns belos nevões.
Nem todos os anos são iguais, nuns neva mais outros neva menos.
Embora as perspectivas/previsões para já não sejam muito animadoras, como não sabemos o futuro, poderíamos dizer que de janeiro a março 
se as condições assim o proporcionarem, até poderemos ter um inverno memorável.
As previsões mais recentes do GFS e do ECM apontam para a primeira entrada (não muito intensa) de queda de neve acima dos 1000m.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Dez 2014 às 20:56)

Temos aproveitar este fim-de-semana que depois o AA ainda vem com mais força


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2014 às 21:00)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Temos aproveitar este fim-de-semana que depois o AA ainda vem com mais força



Se esta previsão de acumulado se verificar é um evento bastante significativo para o sotavento algarvio e sueste alentejano!  boa sorte por aí!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Dez 2014 às 21:45)

Eu percebo o sentimento de alguns e o meu também... porque não um dia, uma situação em que com o aproximar do evento os modelos colocam mais e mais frio, mais e mais precipitação... assim... só para variar...  Não era excelente? 
Esta situação serviu mais uma vez para os mais "sonhadores" descerem à terra e prepararem-se para mais uma temporada de muita "ilussion" e desilusão.

Fim de off-topic

Depois do "White Christmas" que tive no ano passado, este ano o panorama não é nada animador... os diagramas já chegam ao Natal e a tendência não muda...


----------



## james (10 Dez 2014 às 21:48)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Cada nova saída, novo corte no frio!
> Está a sair a nova RUN do ECMWF... todos os invernos é certinho... não falha!
> 
> 
> ...




É verdade , o frio e a neve geralmente não querem nada com este cantinho da Europa .


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Dez 2014 às 21:52)

Se apanhar uma boa chuvada já me dou por contente, porque nos próximos tempos vai ser só AA e sol e mais sol


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2014 às 22:15)

james disse:


> É verdade , o frio e a neve geralmente não querem nada com este cantinho da Europa .



Não podemos querer tudo... afinal temos um dos melhores verões do mundo, uma primavera fantástica, um outono emocionante e um inverno cheio de surpresas...


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2014 às 23:22)

A anomalia positiva das temperaturas superficiais do oceano na área envolvente da península ibérica e europa ocidental que tinha vindo a diminuir ao longo de Novembro, possível consequência do açoitamento regular pelas depressões que se localizaram nesta área, viu a tendência inverter-se na última semana. Ao mesmo tempo a anomalia negativa que se cavava profundamente no Atlântico Norte esbateu-se.










mais surpreendente ainda é a rapidez de recuperação da anomalia positiva na parte ocidental e junto à costa leste do continente norte-americano, especialmente Labrador e Terra Nova. A esta anomalia não é alheia com certeza a tempestade que se abate nesta altura sobre o nordeste americano.


----------



## rubenpires93 (10 Dez 2014 às 23:31)

StormRic disse:


> A anomalia positiva das temperaturas superficiais do oceano na área envolvente da península ibérica e europa ocidental que tinha vindo a diminuir ao longo de Novembro, possível consequência do açoitamento regular pelas depressões que se localizaram nesta área, viu a tendência inverter-se na última semana. Ao mesmo tempo a anomalia negativa que se cavava profundamente no Atlântico Norte esbateu-se.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bom post 
Referir que isto é sinónimo de bons indicadores! Os modelos não vão andar tão certos, mesmo que o AA regresse em força para a semana próxima este a médio prazo terá tendência em enfraquecer ...


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2014 às 23:43)

rubenpires disse:


> Os modelos não vão andar tão certos, mesmo que o AA regresse em força para a semana próxima este a médio prazo terá tendência em enfraquecer ...



Essa é também a minha ideia.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Dez 2014 às 23:54)

StormRic disse:


> Essa é também a minha ideia.



Já o vi a resistir meses e a aniquilar invernos... lembram-se das últimas grandes secas? Foram consequência de meses de dominio anticiclónico durante os meses de inverno e primavera, se não chove nestas estações... temos problemas... porque depois como sabem é impossível recuperar... não estou com isto a dizer que vai acontecer este ano... nada indica um cenário desses, mas acontece com certa regularidade... nesta altura do ano o AA é sempre "perigoso".


----------



## Paulo H (10 Dez 2014 às 23:56)

StormRic disse:


> A anomalia positiva das temperaturas superficiais do oceano na área envolvente da península ibérica e europa ocidental que tinha vindo a diminuir ao longo de Novembro, possível consequência do açoitamento regular pelas depressões que se localizaram nesta área, viu a tendência inverter-se na última semana. Ao mesmo tempo a anomalia negativa que se cavava profundamente no Atlântico Norte esbateu-se.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Então e se o fenómeno de upwelling explicar tudo isso?
Onde há tempestade há vento, logo ocorre subida de águas mais profundas até à superfície. Quando deixa de haver vento, a situação tenderá a normalizar.

Mas observando a evolução nesses mapas, parece haver um contracenso, pois em novembro saíam depressoes do canadá e seguiam até próximo de nós, contudo as anomalias eram inversas (península ibérica vs costa este da américa do norte).

Tenho uma teoria para este contracenso:
No inverno, a costa este da américa do norte é banhada pela corrente fria do labrador, enquanto que a península ibérica é banhada todo o ano pela corrente quente do golfo. Ora tem lógica que os efeitos do upwelling tenham efeitos contrários nestas 2 regiões: na península ibérica a subida de águas profundas vai arrefecer a superfície, enquanto que na costa leste o efeito é contrário, pois vai levantar águas profundas mais quentes (corrente do golfo) enfraquecendo ou desviando a corrente fria do labrador.

Acham que tem lógica, esta "hipótese"?


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2014 às 23:57)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Já o vi a resistir meses e a aniquilar invernos... lembram-se das últimas grandes secas? Foram consequência de meses de dominio anticiclónico durante os meses de inverno e primavera, se não chove nestas estações... temos problemas... porque depois como sabem é impossível recuperar... não estou com isto a dizer que vai acontecer este ano... nada indica um cenário desses, mas acontece com certa regularidade... nesta altura do ano o AA é sempre "perigoso".



A minha ideia é que as posições do AA são uma consequência, mais do que uma causa, das SST.


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Dez 2014 às 09:55)

Bom, está visto que se quero neve este fim de semana, tenho que ir ao sítio do costume...

Pelo menos nos meteogramas aqui da casa, a cota não desce muito dos 1800m... Embora o IPMA (ECM) dê neve para amanhã acima dos 1200m... Para Sábado ainda não actualizaram a previsão... ontem estava acima dos 1000, mas com as evoluções mais recentes, concerteza que essa cota vai subir para níveis só atingíveis na Estrela.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Dez 2014 às 11:33)

Actualização IPMA:

_Atualizado a 11 de dezembro de 2014 às 11:4 UTC_

Previsão para sábado, 13.dezembro.2014 
Céu muito nublado ou encoberto, com abertas no litoral a partir
da tarde.
Períodos de chuva, que poderá ser por vezes forte e sob a forma
de granizo.
Queda de neve acima de 1000/1200 metros de altitude, subindo a
cota para 1500 metros de altitude.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante sul, sendo
moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) no litoral, com rajadas da ordem
de 70 km/h a norte do cabo Mondego.
Nas terras altas, o vento soprará forte (40 a 55 km/h) de sudoeste
até ao final da manhã.
Subida da temperatura mínima.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Dez 2014 às 11:42)

A saga do corte no frio continua... mesmo até à última... parece-me cada vez mais provável que nem atingamos temperatura negativa a 850hpa... esta última saída já estamos no limite! Enfim...


----------



## Gongas (11 Dez 2014 às 12:37)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Actualização IPMA:
> 
> _Atualizado a 11 de dezembro de 2014 às 11:4 UTC_
> 
> ...


 

Nao me lembro de ver esta previsao: 
Períodos de chuva, que poderá ser por vezes forte *e sob a forma
de granizo.*


----------



## Jorge_scp (11 Dez 2014 às 13:02)

Não tenho estado muito atento aos modelos para este evento, mas numa rápida vista de olhos concluí que neve em Portugal só mesmo na Serra da Estrela. Na Torre deve nevar bastante, mas será mesmo algo só acima dos 1700 m, provavelmente.


----------



## james (11 Dez 2014 às 13:13)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Não tenho estado muito atento aos modelos para este evento, mas numa rápida vista de olhos concluí que neve em Portugal só mesmo na Serra da Estrela. Na Torre deve never bastante, mas será mesmo algo só acima dos 1700 m, provavelmente.



Nas serras mais altas do Norte também deve nevar alguma coisa .


----------



## Snifa (11 Dez 2014 às 13:17)

Gongas disse:


> Nao me lembro de ver esta previsao:
> Períodos de chuva, que poderá ser por vezes forte *e sob a forma
> de granizo.*



É uma previsão algo curiosa, normalmente granizo ocorre em situações de aguaceiros em pós frontal ou então em trovoadas de Verão, não associamos queda de granizo a uma passagem de frente embora não seja impossível ..talvez se trate de um lapso na elaboração da previsão.. 

Quanto a neve as cotas subiram como era de esperar, deverá nevar nos locais habituais ( em especial na Estrela), resta saber se na hora de maior frio a precipitação será suficiente para uma boa acumulação de neve


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Dez 2014 às 14:42)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Não tenho estado muito atento aos modelos para este evento, mas numa rápida vista de olhos concluí que neve em Portugal só mesmo na Serra da Estrela. Na Torre deve nevar bastante, mas será mesmo algo só acima dos 1700 m, provavelmente.


 
Acredito que nos pontos altos do Gerês (1507m), Larouco (1525m) até pode nevar algo... contudo como é obvio não tem a visibilidade que tem a Serra da Estrela nos _media_, e "o que não é falado não existe". Haverá "n" situações em que neva no Gerês e não neva na Estrela por falta de precipitação nesta última.

Gerês: http://www.meteoexploration.com/forecasts/Nevosa/
Estrela: http://www.meteoexploration.com/forecasts/Serra-da-Estrela/


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Dez 2014 às 18:38)

hà 3 dias cota a 600 hoje cota a 1600...
será que algum dia vou presenciar o inverso?!



Janeiro que tenhas a 528dam por o nosso paìs


----------



## Meteolouco (11 Dez 2014 às 19:15)

Estas entradas marítimas geralmente acontece isto, mas o Inverno ainda nem sequer começou não é preciso dramatizar


----------



## stormy (11 Dez 2014 às 19:50)

Boas noites

Para a noite de amanhã e dia de Sabado esperam-se condições favoraveis á ocorrencia de convecção organizada e severa em especial na região sul.
*
Analise/Discussão*

Em altura uma forte perturbação polar desce desde o Atlantico norte e isola-se numa cut-off a SW de Lisboa, num cenário text-book de convecção intensa/severa para o terço sul do território.

Á superficie uma massa de ar atlantico é arrastada á frente desta perturbação, onde o forte forçamento dinamico induz uma ciclogenese  ao longo da margem frontal que avança lentamente para sudeste, separando este ar oceanico subtropical de um ar polar maritimo a norte.

A aproximação de massas de ar muito frias em altura ( T500 até -28ºC com 545Dam) deverá resultar na gradual desestabilização do sector quente, com CAPE a atingir 400-800J/Kg e TT até 50ºC, apoiados por forte forçamento dinamico quer por convergencia á sfc quer por divergencia em altura.

Shear moderado com caracter rotacional deverá surgir á medida que se sobrepoe o LLJ de SSW com o jet polar de WSW em altura, gerando 0-6km shear até 15-25m/s.

Neste contexto varios segmentos lineares deverão surgir ao longo da frente e na convergencia pré frontal, em especial durante o pico do aquecimento diurno no *Sabado ( 10h-16h) e na região sul* onde haverá mais disponibilidade de energia na camada de superficie.
*O shear adequado, o forte LLJ ( 25m/s aos 850hpa) e a SRH até 300m2/s2  deverão ser suficientes para suportar bow echoes/LEWP com supercelulas embebidas, havendo um risco claro de precipitação excessiva, granizo, rajadas severas e trombas/tornados.
Um nivel moderado está assim garantido para o sul*.

*A norte do Tejo* o fluxo deverá rodar para E ou NE com entrada de ar com theta-e baixo á superficie, limitando a convecção á passagem da frente fria e afastando a convecção pós frontal para o oceano.
Ao contrario da região sul, deveremos ter arrefecimento evaporativo do ar debaixo do rain shield anafrontal , com possibilidade de ocorrencia de acumulações significativas de neve a cotas de 1500-1800m e precipitação pontualmente intensa e persistente.


*Durante a noite para Domingo*, após a passagem da frente, espera-se que o nucleo de ciclogenese se coloque nas proximidades do Alentejo, com a cut-off  a SW, num padrão que favorece a convergencia do fluxo de W de componente maritima  com o fluxo de N/NE mais seco que avança até ao Alentejo...assim as condições manteem-se favoraveis á ocorrencia de convecção pós frontal intensa em especial no baixo Alentejo e Algarve.
Amanhã farei uma previsão mais detalhada relativamente á evolução desta situação.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Dez 2014 às 19:52)

Sábado e Domingo vão ser dois dias bastante chuvosos, sábado com a passagem da frente em todo o país pelo menos é durante a madrugada! O núcleo da depressão é que nos vai dizer onde é que vai chover no domingo, provavelmente mais em Lisboa, mas deve ser mais para o lado de Cascais pelos modelos! 

Deve chuviscar no litoral ao longo do dia mas às 22h de amanhã já deve começar a chover a sério e prolongar-se até Domingo.
A pressão baixa em um dia dos 1030 hPa para os 1007 hPa! As previsões apontam para *10mm *amanhã e* 15mm* no sábado. Nada de mais...


----------



## StormRic (11 Dez 2014 às 22:17)

Gongas disse:


> Nao me lembro de ver esta previsao:
> Períodos de chuva, que poderá ser por vezes forte *e sob a forma
> de granizo.*



Realmente é original ou não terá sido escrita da melhor maneira, pois, como está, parecem períodos de granizo!


----------



## Brito (11 Dez 2014 às 23:01)

bem este evento de sábado não esperava... neve só mesmo acima dos 1800 metros. mas já estou a mirar mais para a frente, a semana das festividades poderá ser bem invernal


----------



## MSantos (11 Dez 2014 às 23:09)

StormRic disse:


> Realmente é original ou não terá sido escrita da melhor maneira, pois, como está, parecem períodos de granizo!



Desconfio que se tratou de uma "gralha", acontece. Normalmente só os aguaceiros é que podem ser de granizo.


----------



## Aurélio (11 Dez 2014 às 23:13)

Brito disse:


> bem este evento de sábado não esperava... neve só mesmo acima dos 1800 metros. mas já estou a mirar mais para a frente, a semana das festividades poderá ser bem invernal



O que é para ti bem Invernal, porque nos modelos somente se vê o AA por estas bandas lusitanas ?

Quanto ao suposto evento de Sábado e Domingo veremos pois podemos simplesmente ficar no "buraco", dependendo de onde estiver o núcleo da depressão


----------



## Brito (11 Dez 2014 às 23:34)

depois desta ciclogenese ainda por definir o seu trajeto, volta o anticiclone mais potente, mas a tendência do AA e enfraquecer e depois veremos o que vai acontecer :assobio:


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Dez 2014 às 08:34)

O IPMA alterou drasticamente a sua cota de neve, baixando-a novamente para os 1000m e 600 no Gerês. Na App do IPMA já se prevê novamente neve em Montalegre. Dado que as previsões deles se baseiam no ECMWF, como é que está o GFS?


----------



## Vince (12 Dez 2014 às 08:55)

mr. phillip disse:


> O IPMA alterou drasticamente a sua cota de neve, baixando-a novamente para os 1000m e 600 no Gerês. Na App do IPMA já se prevê novamente neve em Montalegre. Dado que as previsões deles se baseiam no ECMWF, como é que está o GFS?



Não ligues, é gralha ou engano, não é possível a cota de 600 metros, é mais pros 1400-1600 metros.


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Dez 2014 às 09:24)

Vince disse:


> Não ligues, é gralha ou engano, não é possível a cota de 600 metros, é mais pros 1400-1600 metros.



Boas!
Mas se assim é, foi algum erro de interpretação, pois eles mudaram tudo, desde a descritiva, à significativa, pondo neve onde ontem estava chuva...
Gralha não será... Pode, lá está, é ser erro de interpretação do IPMA... Mas com tantas mudanças, é estranho!

Edit: Fui espreitar os modelos e, de facto, a bota não bate com a perdigota... Pelos modelos estamos muito longe dessas cotas, não há frio que chegue... Só se o IPMA tem muita informação que nós não temos...

Agora é que reparei que até avisos laranja de neve existem - embora sem indicação de cota.


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Dez 2014 às 10:04)

Eu já estou habituado ás falhas do IPMA, já nem surpreende... Olhando aos modelos, a nao ser que mude muito, neve só mesmo na serra da estrela. Foi-se um evento de neve, mas vamos ter um belo evento de chuva e vento, com acumulados na ordem dos 40\50 mm no Minho e Douro, e rajadas de vento também fortes.


----------



## ACalado (12 Dez 2014 às 10:16)

De facto um pouco estranho este Aviso Laranja para neve acima dos 1000m por parte do IPMA, visto o ECMWF a 850hpa a temperatura esta bastante elevada para essas cotas.




image share





image share


----------



## jonyyy (12 Dez 2014 às 11:38)

mr. phillip disse:


> Boas!
> Mas se assim é, foi algum erro de interpretação, pois eles mudaram tudo, desde a descritiva, à significativa, pondo neve onde ontem estava chuva...
> Gralha não será... Pode, lá está, é ser erro de interpretação do IPMA... Mas com tantas mudanças, é estranho!
> 
> ...




Só há um modelo (COAMPS), em que poderia ser possível essas cotas, não sei em que se baseou o IPMA, mas penso que não terá sido nesse modelo lolol


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Dez 2014 às 12:32)

Tal como vocês estou indrédulo com o IPMA...





Não vejo tal cota em lado algum... Tanto quanto sei, o modelo que usam é o ECMWF.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Dez 2014 às 12:42)

Ao longo do sábado o núcleo depressionário deve estar sobre Lisboa e já no Domingo vai estar a sudoeste e afetar o sul do pais. 
A chuva toda entre sábado e domingo deve ficar pelo mar, bastante longe da costa, bem como os ventos fortes na ordem dos 80km/h e a ondulação também deve passar tangente a Lisboa! 

A partir de amanhã as minimas sobem aos 10ºC mas minimas continuam nos 12ºC! Ainda bem que fico em casa


----------



## Snifa (12 Dez 2014 às 13:17)

Uma frente que poderá dar bons acumulados em especial no NW:






Quanto às cotas de 600 m previstas pelo IPMA na região do Gerês também me parecem francamente exageradas..


----------



## Agreste (12 Dez 2014 às 13:50)

Espírito de natal em modo Angry Birds... atirando pássaros ao anticiclone... Não devemos ter muitas novidades até ao final do mês. Dezembro seco e frio.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Dez 2014 às 14:05)

Por curiosidade, fui ver o meteograma do YR.no /ECMWF para a Torre-Serra da Estrela, impressionante o nevão que vai cair por lá.






Fonte: http://www.yr.no/place/Portugal/Guarda/Serra_da_Estrela_-_Torre/hour_by_hour_detailed.html


----------



## Meteolouco (12 Dez 2014 às 17:43)

Boa tarde a todos, fiquei um pouco perplexo ao ver as previsões de neve e alertas do IPMA que penso serem absurdas, não estou sequer a ver como com estas ISQ  colocam neve acima 1000 m, nem mesmo se vislumbra uma futura bolsa de ar mais frio em altitude que poderia existir e trazer algumas surpresas, mas é esperar para ver, agora acima dos 1600 metros deverá nevar com bastante intensidade e com boas acumulações.Bom acompanhamento a todos.


----------



## AnDré (12 Dez 2014 às 17:55)

jonas_87 disse:


> Por curiosidade, fui ver o meteograma do YR.no /ECMWF para a Torre-Serra da Estrela, impressionante o nevão que vai cair por lá.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De run para run tem sido sempre a cortar no frio.
Ao inicio, aquele que parecia ser um bom nevão acima dos 1000m está a tornar-se num nada e mesmo para a Torre na Serra da Estrela, não creio que a precipitação venha a ser toda em neve.

Meteograma da run das 12z do GFS para Covilhã:






Estão 0,2ºC na Torre, segundo o Meteocovilha. A meio da tarde estavam -1,2ºC.


----------



## Paulo H (12 Dez 2014 às 18:22)

AnDré disse:


> De run para run tem sido sempre a cortar no frio.
> Ao inicio, aquele que parecia ser um bom nevão acima dos 1000m está a tornar-se num nada e mesmo para a Torre na Serra da Estrela, não creio que a precipitação venha a ser toda em neve.
> 
> Meteograma da run das 12z do GFS para Covilhã:
> ...



Pouco frio em altura, na torre ronda os zero graus!

À superfície a %HR quase nos 100%, ou seja neve só onde esteja praticamente nos zero graus de manhã, ou seja, acima de 1500m, é o meu palpite. 

Claro que se durante o dia, o frio em altura aumentar, e a %HR à superfície baixar para baixo dos 90% poderia até nevar a 1000m com algum aguaceiro mais forte.


----------



## joselamego (12 Dez 2014 às 20:07)

Segundo a última saída do modelo GFS, o fim de ano poderá ser de frio e alguma neve.... aguardar as próximas saídas


----------



## james (12 Dez 2014 às 20:44)

Boa noite ,

Realmente é curiosa a previsão do IPMA para a cota de neve . Ainda à pouco ouvi na rádio uma meteorologista do IPMA a afirmar novamente que prevêm a queda de neve acima dos 1000 m e que na região Gerês - Larouco poderá baixar até aos 600 m .


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Dez 2014 às 21:24)

belo nevão acima dos 1600 metros! abaixo dos 1300 so chuva!

relativamente a previsão do ipma não tem cabimento...mas eles é que são os profissionais da area...


----------



## Zapiao (13 Dez 2014 às 00:19)

O que acham do evento deste sabado? Muita chuva e vento?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Dez 2014 às 01:33)

Previsão para sábado, 13.dezembro.2014

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Céu muito nublado ou encoberto, com abertas a partir do meio
da tarde na região Sul.
Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte, passando gradualmente a
partir da manhã, a regime de aguaceiros que poderão ser por
vezes fortes, de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada.
*Queda de neve acima de 1200/1400 metros de altitude, descendo
temporariamente a cota para os 800/1000 metros de altitude
na região do Gerês durante a noite e manhã.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante sul, soprando
até ao final da manha, moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) no litoral,
com rajadas da ordem de 70 km/h, e forte (40 a 55 km/h) com
rajadas da ordem de 90 km/h nas terras altas, rodando para o
quadrante norte a partir da tarde nas regiões a norte do sistema
montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela.
Subida da temperatura mínima, que será acentuada na região Sul.



ja mudou alguma coisa mesmo assim cota 800 acho exagerado!!


----------



## stormy (13 Dez 2014 às 01:47)

Boas

Para a noite de Sabado e dia de Domingo espera-se a manutenção de condições favoráveis á ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas por vezes intensos ou severos em especial no sul e sudoeste.

*Analise/Discussão*

Em altura uma vigorosa cut-off isola-se da circulação de oeste e coloca-se a SW de Lisboa, avançando até ao Golfo de Cadiz, com ar muito frio em altura ( T500 até -28ºC com uns 540Dam).

Á superfície uma área de ciclogénese  que evolui desde Sabado, cava até um mínimo de 1000-1005hpa, com o núcleo a passar  nas proximidades do litoral alentejano e algarvio.

Este núcleo deverá gradualmente ocluir e centrar-se com a cut-off em altura, com a região de fluxo troposférico/shear mais intenso  a afectar partes do litoral centro/SW e Algarve, no bordo E/NE do ciclone.

Dado o ar frio e relativamente seco em altura e a presença de uma mistura de ar oceânico á sfc, instabilidade deverá surgir com até 400-800J/Kg de SBCAPE e TT índex até 55ºC, o que dada a tropopausa baixa indica uma atmosfera bastante instável, pelo que se espera convecção de génese expontanea.
Ainda assim deverá haver forçamento dinâmico em especial por convergência á sfc, entre a circulação de N/NE  de forte componente ageostrofica  que avança desde o vale do Tejo para sul, e a circulação de S/SE que deverá estar presente na região sul.

Á medida que a região ciclónica avança para o Golfo de Cadiz a partir da madrugada deverá haver um reforço de humidade proveniente do estreito de Gibraltar e do próprio Golfo de Cadiz, que afectará o Algarve ...neste contexto espera-se um aumento da instabilidade e da convergência  *no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve*, com numerosas bandas convectivas de movimento lento a surgirem.

O fluxo intenso de SE á sfc e de S em altura deverá criar valores de shear e helicidade ( 0-6km shear 10-20m/s e SRH 150-300m2/s2) suficientes para garantir alguma organização da convecção em estruturas  lineares com multicelulas ou mesmo supercelulas, *havendo um risco claro de precipitação excessiva, granizo e trombas/tornados.
Por este motivo coloco um nível laranja marginal, que poderá ser um pouco arriscado dada a incerteza que ainda há quando á trajectoria exata da perturbação ciclonica.






*


----------



## boneli (13 Dez 2014 às 11:39)

Bom dia.

Acho que deveriam de ter mais cuidado na critica fácil e algumas vezes infundada ao IPMA.

Curiosamente hoje já vi neve abaixo dos 1000 metros.


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2014 às 14:14)

Custa-me a crer que ainda venha algo da direcção sul. Já passou a frente, já passou a oclusão, o núcleo forma-se já em terra, resta a corrente de nor-noroeste ou mesmo norte. Estarei a ver bem?


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Dez 2014 às 15:19)

Estranho é no radar do IPMA não acontecer nada a norte do Porto... 

Depois desta tempestade vem a bonança e é para ficar pelo menos sol e céu limpo até dia 22 de acordo com as previsões do IPMA e de outros sites meteorológicos.
Pelo GFS vê-se que o anticiclone se mantém sobre Portugal até dia 29, tendo quase 15 dias de bom tempo, mas veremos depois o que muda! 

Pressão deve voltar aos 1030 hPa ao longo da semana.


----------



## Beric D (13 Dez 2014 às 15:54)

boneli disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Acho que deveriam de ter mais cuidado na critica fácil e algumas vezes infundada ao IPMA.
> 
> Curiosamente hoje já vi neve abaixo dos 1000 metros.



Onde?


----------



## Aurélio (13 Dez 2014 às 19:06)

Boas,

Olhando aos modelos apenas vejo uma coisa neles ..... Anticiclone dos Açores por tempo indeterminado, é essa a previsão dos modelos de médio e dos modelos de previsão sazonal !


----------



## Zapiao (13 Dez 2014 às 19:24)

A saída das 12h modela chuva para dia 16 e dia 21 mas sem previsão de neve.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Dez 2014 às 11:52)

Se em Dezembro de 1995 Cavaco Silva falava em "bolo-rei para todos" em 2014 é anticiclone para todos sem fim.


----------



## Aurélio (14 Dez 2014 às 12:04)

Sim temos AA para todos em tempos de Natal mas depois disso da passagem de ano pode ser que o tempo mude .... embora o ensemble não seja para já muito favorável !

Assim vou terminar Dezembro provavelmente com praticamente o mesmo que tenho agora, ou seja cerca de 10 mm !


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Dez 2014 às 17:23)

Núcleo depressionário já esta a sul da península ibérica e a frente estacionária oclusa que rodeia a costa portuguesa até Lisboa vai desaparecendo e vai sendo ocupada pelo AA que se aproxima lentamente e a pressão deve demorar dois dias a chegar aos 1030 hPa. Com esta aproximação pode trazer alguns chuviscos no litoral entre segunda e terça.

Vento forte no mar na ordem dos 90km/h que cria a ondulação de 6 metros no mar, não atingindo a costa devido à circulação da depressão. Mesmo assim entre as 21h e as 3h a costa lisboeta vai sofrer ventos moderados a fortes.

Pelo GFS o anticiclone continua presente até ao natal, mas depois do natal há alguma instabilidade e pela ultima saída o fim do ano pode ser chuvoso...

Em relação à noticia do CM acho estupido eles publicarem isso com tanta antecedência, eu sei que faltam 10 dias para o natal mas as previsões podem mudar a qualquer momento, eu sei que já dão 0ºC de minima para a Amadora para dia 23 baseados em modelos do ECMWF, mas outros sites meteorológicos como otempo.pt, accuweather.com, wunderground.com, tempo.pt, etc. não dão essas temperaturas tão baixas. Baseando-se no GFS também não vejo temperaturas tão baixas, alias a maior parte dão 8ºC de minima nesses dias nada de mais... Enfim.


----------



## Cluster (14 Dez 2014 às 18:15)

Seria um recorde em Lisboa em Dezembro, não me parece também, veremos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Dez 2014 às 00:43)

Como vêem é uma questão de tempo até o IPMA mudar, já só dão 9ºC de minima dia 23 e 10ºC na Amadora, não sei o que é que agora o CM vai dizer aos leitores do tempo gelado para o natal...


----------



## boneli (15 Dez 2014 às 12:29)

Não percam tempo a comentar noticias do CM. É bater no ceguinho!!!

Olhando para os modelos tirando o dia de amanhã que poderá trazer alguns chuviscos aqui para Norte tudo o resto é uma calmia.


----------



## Aurélio (15 Dez 2014 às 13:01)

Pois é Boneli, e assim ficando então o ano hidrológico ficará com as contas equilibradas, e o que estava em excesso sobretudo Novembro fica a menos em Dezembro, e assim Outubro, Novembro e Dezembro ficam normais. O pior é o que pode estar por vir, e recordo que os modelos sazonais especialmente aqui a sul são muito melhores a prevêem Invernos do que estações de transição.
Seja como for cenários de seca agricola ou hidrológica estão completamente fora de parte !


----------



## boneli (15 Dez 2014 às 15:59)

Aurélio disse:


> Pois é Boneli, e assim ficando então o ano hidrológico ficará com as contas equilibradas, e o que estava em excesso sobretudo Novembro fica a menos em Dezembro, e assim Outubro, Novembro e Dezembro ficam normais. O pior é o que pode estar por vir, e recordo que os modelos sazonais especialmente aqui a sul são muito melhores a prevêem Invernos do que estações de transição.
> Seja como for cenários de seca agricola ou hidrológica estão completamente fora de parte !




Por uma questão de principio e de conhecimentos, tento me restringir aos modelos até 7 dias e mesmo assim...há quem faça questão de fazer previsões de semanas e até meses eu não.

Nós temos o clima que temos e não há volta a dar com a agravante (isto já minha opinião que já foge do tópico) das alterações climáticas. Fico por aqui.

Abraço


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Dez 2014 às 19:19)

Agora à noite deve passar uma frente quente e deve trazer temperaturas minimas não muito baixas e pela manhã vem a frente fria muito pouco intensa que se vai ficar mais pelo mar e pelo litoral, trazendo apenas chuva fraca e chuviscos...
O Anticiclone dos Açores continuará quase estático e imóvel durante os próximos dias ou até semanas pelo GFS e traz-nos de volta o sol de Inverno... Veremos se depois do natal temos alguma coisa de interessante


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Dez 2014 às 20:51)

É bom ver que após o Natal a linhas começam a desenhar uma tendência diferente, vale o que vale, muito pouco, mas deixo aqui um diagrama para Trás-os-Montes:


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Dez 2014 às 19:40)

Uma frente quente deve passar no territorio ao longo da noite e pela madrugada, e dissipar-se mesmo no territorio por isso esperem aumentos de temp. à noite


----------



## Agreste (16 Dez 2014 às 20:45)

mudanças a médio prazo, pelo menos como eu as vejo.

Hoje e daqui a 10 dias... penso que se avista o próximo período húmido por cá.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Dez 2014 às 20:59)

Acho que a chave da mudança estará no aumento da pressão na Gronelândia...
Muito, muito no largo prazo os modelos começam a mostrar isso:

Run de controlo GFS:






Diagrama para um ponto da Gronelândia:






É esperado o regresso do Gronelandês e com força, a Run de controlo do GFS vê 1050hpa no centro da ilha.


----------



## StormRic (16 Dez 2014 às 23:37)

Mais estas "cartas" para a mesa de jogo das previsões. As SST levaram um certo desbaste do vento norte do anticiclone junto à costa ocidental, mas basicamente o padrão na segunda semana deste mês manteve-se, e a anomalia positiva junto às costas do nordeste do continente americano é algo notável:








Com a diminuição da anomalia positiva a sudoeste da península ibérica, talvez o AA aceite mudar-se mais para Leste. A "bomba relógio" transfere-se para o Atlântico ocidental.


----------



## Aurélio (17 Dez 2014 às 11:51)

Bom dia, 

Olhando aos modelos a tendencia até ao Natal e meados de ano Novo é bastante clara, tempo seco e frio (pelo menos para mim). Depois disso existe uma certa tendência das pressões na zona da Gronelândia começarem a aumentar embora pareça ser algo efémere e de curta duração. Para já de acordo com os modelos não existirá repercussão na Peninsula Ibérica e apenas no Atlântico Ocidental. O que digo é apoiado pela média do ensemble do dia de hoje e pelos menos modelos sazonais que apontam a um mês de Janeiro idêntico a Dezembro podendo porventura a região Norte ser a excepção.


----------



## rozzo (17 Dez 2014 às 12:02)

O que a "bola de cristal" dos principais modelos mostra para o dia de Natal:








De novo voltam a haver ameaças de uma reviravolta no final dos paineis, para o fim do ano... Mas pronto, muito pouco vale, são constantes estas ameaças no final dos paineis que depois não se concretizam...


----------



## Brito (17 Dez 2014 às 23:42)

bem caros amigos, segundo o GFS, mudança de padrão anunciada...um "ice Christmas"   depois disso aumento da pressão na Gronelândia, o enfraquecimento do AA e descida do jet com as típicas depressões a saírem do nordeste do canada e terra nova...espero que se mantenha essa tendência


----------



## PauloSR (18 Dez 2014 às 11:51)

Bom dia,

Para os mais entendidos a nível destas previsões mais "distantes", o mês de janeiro será húmido? Preciso de filmar em montanha, na zona do Geres e convinha assim um tempo solarengo como este que tem estado... Era óptimo que tal acontecesse na primeira quinzena.

Cumprimentos


----------



## david 6 (18 Dez 2014 às 23:28)

já se vê luz ao fundo do tunel nos meteogramas, com precipitação lá para dia 28, mas ainda falta muito , para dia 24 o GFS meteu uns periodos de chuva fraca


----------



## joselamego (19 Dez 2014 às 00:03)

Sim, daqui a uns dias a luz vai começar a abrir cada vez mais e veremos a instabilidade e algum frio...


----------



## Aurélio (19 Dez 2014 às 00:27)

Eu não tenho assim tanta a certeza que haja uma luz ao fundo do tunel !
Neste momento o tunel ainda está mais ou menos como o do Marão, ainda tem que ser bastante mais escavado para que surja a luz. Este vai ser um Dezembro ao nível de 2012 !


----------



## joselamego (19 Dez 2014 às 00:33)

Temos que dar tempo ao tempo.... daqui a uns dias veremos essa luz...


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Dez 2014 às 01:43)

Talvez não seja o tópico certo para perguntar isto... Mas porque motivo os últimos dias têm sido e vão ser marcados por nevoeiros tão densos e longos?

_________________________________________________________
*Edit: Movido para aqui:*
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/nevoeiros-e-neblinas.2311/page-2#post-465017


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Dez 2014 às 19:09)

meus senhores que 2º painel de sonho!


----------



## Agreste (19 Dez 2014 às 20:36)

Não vejo futuro nos mapas que são mostrados... anda tudo aos papeis... A pressão vai subir na gronelandia isso é consensual, a arrumação do resto do atlântico é indefinida. 

A meu ver vamos andar ainda 3-4 dias no tira e põe mas é muito provável uma descarga fria no ano novo.


----------



## joselamego (19 Dez 2014 às 20:39)

Sim, tudo indica que o ano novo será frio e quem sabe com neve??? Esperemos pelas próximas saídas!


----------



## Snifa (19 Dez 2014 às 20:51)

Muito interessante de facto, em especial para os amantes do frio e neve, vamos ver como evolui, pode ser que este "marasmo anticiclónico " seja compensado lá mais para a frente...  

Pouco valor tem a esta distância, mas cá ficam as cartas , nem que seja para mais tarde comparar com a realidade...


----------



## boneli (19 Dez 2014 às 20:55)

É bonito de se olhar para os modelos pena serem saídas longínquas!!! Atenção as espectativas que quanto mais altas.....


----------



## Meteolouco (21 Dez 2014 às 11:50)

para mim tudo que tem mais de 48 horas temos ter muita cautela pois são apenas tendências na maio
ria das vezes incerta  muito embora possamos sonhar um pouco o que é humano...infelizmente a esta nossa latitude não acontecem milagres e até penso que as entradas que trazem neve a cotas médias/baixas são cada vez mais raras.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Dez 2014 às 15:23)

Não me parece que vá chover no que resta de ano... Dezembro pode-se resumir em 3 palavras: Anticiclone dos Açores. 

Neste momento apenas me preocupa a previsão a curto prazo, faço parte dos milhares de portugueses que andará na estrada na quadra natalícia, irei fazer a viagem de noite ao final do dia de terça feira, dia 23 para mais um Natal em família e parece que terei uma viagem fresquinha, previsívelmente com nevoeiro em muitos locais e gelo.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Dez 2014 às 17:08)

Parece que vamos ter AA Janeiro fora.....


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Dez 2014 às 18:31)

Vamos lá ver se vem aí alguma coisa..!


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (21 Dez 2014 às 23:41)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Vamos lá ver se vem aí alguma coisa..!


 Aqui para minha região também dão chuva. Será que é desta que o AA se vai embora?


----------



## Snifa (22 Dez 2014 às 09:39)

cactus disse:


> num novembro que foi só chuva , e só passaram alguns dias não compreendo a aflição do de dezembro ser seco...



Concordo, de facto o Novembro e o Outubro foram bem generosos ( pelo menos aqui no Norte ).

Um Dezembro seco já está compensado, na minha opinião ainda deverá chover mais  qualquer coisa  até ao fim do ano. 

Sim é verdade que os modelos não mostram ( para já ) nada de especial, mas daí a dizer que Janeiro vai ser só AA acho que ainda vai uma longa distância... tanto pode ser "futurologia" grandes depressões no longo prazo como AA a perder de vista..

Neste momento apenas digo: vamos andando e vamos vendo.. os modelos estão sempre a mudar...


----------



## Aurélio (22 Dez 2014 às 11:42)

Relativamente aos modelos observando os diversos modelos apenas se pode concluir que Janeiro deverá começar basicamente como acaba o ano, com tempo seco e algum frio.
Apesar de poder haver alguma precipitação fraca para o final do ano, os modelos continuam a sugerir pressões na ordem dos 1020 a 1025 Hpa, na operacional e integralmente suportada pela média do ensemble sendo poucos os membros que indiquem uma mudança de padrão !

Portanto mais do mesmo, o que choveu a mais aqui em Novembro já foi compensando pela anomalia deste mês. Até agora ano hidrológico perfeitamente normal por aqui no Sotavento !


----------



## Snifa (22 Dez 2014 às 13:16)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Parece que vamos ter AA Janeiro fora.....



*MeteoAlentejo*, qual é a fonte que sustenta essa afirmação/opinião sobre o  tempo para Janeiro/2015?

Nada contra opiniões/interpretações pessoais/desejos e previsões mais a longo prazo ( vê o meu post acima com cartas a 312 h ) , desde que fundamentadas com cartas, gráficos, previsões sazonais..etc..


----------



## Vince (22 Dez 2014 às 15:53)

Zapiao disse:


> Ok mas e a nível de fiabilidade mantém ou aumenta?



Nenhum modelo é fiável a médio e longo prazo. Ao longo dos anos os modelos melhoram quando são actualizados para novas versões, corrigem-se erros ou enviesamentos entretanto descobertos, melhora-se a física, aumenta-se a resolução, etc,etc, mas não não são nenhuma bola de cristal mágica que faça adivinhar o tempo que faz daqui a 10 dias. A prazos desses deve olhar-se para os ensembles de vários modelos  e ver as tendências ao longo de vários dias, e tentar estimar uma probabilidade de ocorrer determinado cenário face a outro.

Por exemplo isto é um ensemble do GFS para dia 1 (240h)








Isto é ensemble do ECMWF para dia 27: (120h)







Estas duas imagens a seguir representam o ensemble do GFS.
A da esquerda mostra o ensemble a 48 horas da z500, a da direita a 240 horas.
Penso que não é preciso explicar muito a razão da imagem da direita ser assim.


----------



## Aurélio (22 Dez 2014 às 23:26)

Boa noite,

MeteoGrama para Lisboa do Modelo GFS  até 7 Janeiro (pelo jeito a discussão de modelos abrange Janeiro)




windows 7 print screen

e para Faro:



free image host

Médio do Ensemble do Modelo ECM:




image hosting 30 mb

Portanto em comum tem uma pressão média na ordem dos 1025 Hpa na zona da Peninsula Ibérica .....

Querem que parta a previsão ao meio para fazer discussão de Dezembro e de Janeiro ???


----------



## Aurélio (22 Dez 2014 às 23:34)

E apenas para efeitos de comparação entre os modelos globais de médio prazo e as previsões sazonais, segue também a previsão do modelo CFS v2 para Janeiro.
Já agora para quem diz que está sempre a mudar, digamos que se tem mantido até bastante constante nestes meses que tenho acompanhado ....




imagen


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Dez 2014 às 20:57)

Para o* final da semana* temos continuação do sol, alguma nebulosidade que não faz mal, pressão a rondar os 1026 hPa, atingindo 1033 hPa dia 26 e no domingo já há possibilidade de chuva já que a pressão desce aos 1021 hPa. De 26-30 os dias devem ser calmos mas na passagem de ano pode ocorrer alguma precipitação não muito significativa. 

Quanto às temperaturas, para Lisboa, as máximas rondam os 13-14-15ºC e as mínimas variam entre 6º a 10ºC, estou a apoiar-me no GFS. 
O anticiclone dos Açores livra-nos de uma depressão que vai passar pela Europa toda no dia 28 e 29.

A possibilidade de chuva para a passagem de ano deve-se a estarmos no "corredor" entre o anticiclone e a depressão gigantesca a norte que pelo modelo no dia 2 de Janeiro atinge os 950 hPa ao pé da Islândia.  

Não posso desenvolver mais porque pode mudar tudo...

Enquanto estive a escrever isto o IPMA mudou as previsões todas Quando vi 1ºC de minima no dia de ano novo fiquei espantado mas agora já atualizaram!
De salientar os -6ºC previstos para Penhas Douradas no dia 31!


----------



## JLeiria (23 Dez 2014 às 22:58)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Para o* final da semana* temos continuação do sol, alguma nebulosidade que não faz mal, pressão a rondar os 1026 hPa, atingindo 1033 hPa dia 26 e no domingo já há possibilidade de chuva já que a pressão desce aos 1021 hPa. De 26-30 os dias devem ser calmos mas na passagem de ano pode ocorrer alguma precipitação não muito significativa.
> 
> Quanto às temperaturas, para Lisboa, as máximas rondam os 13-14-15ºC e as mínimas variam entre 6º a 10ºC, estou a apoiar-me no GFS.
> O anticiclone dos Açores livra-nos de uma depressão que vai passar pela Europa toda no dia 28 e 29.
> ...



Que mudança  
Nem temperatura máxima aparece para as Penhas Douradas!!!
O que aí vem?


----------



## Aurélio (23 Dez 2014 às 23:39)

No final do mês existe alguma possibilidade de mudança mas ainda é ténue. A saida do ECM na run das 12h foi desfasada da média do ensemble !


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Dez 2014 às 01:52)

JLeiria disse:


> Que mudança
> Nem temperatura máxima aparece para as Penhas Douradas!!!
> O que aí vem?


Provavelmente é negativa também  nem devem ter isso como opção para temperatura máxima


----------



## Snifa (24 Dez 2014 às 09:05)

Bom dia,

mas que bela entrada fria está a ser modelada para a Europa e Mediterrâneo, será a primeira entrada a sério deste Inverno 

GFS um pouco "extremo" com isos bem baixas sobretudo mais a sul no Mediterrâneo 







ECMWF mais brando:






Por cá deverá passar ao lado, o mais frio é neste momento o ECMWF a 120 horas... mas rapidamente foge tudo para Leste:






A operacional do GFS começa a ficar interessante para o princípio do ano, pena ser a tantas horas, mas cá fica a carta que daria chuva, ventos fortes, mares alterosos..






Ensemble:






Média:


----------



## Fernando Costa (24 Dez 2014 às 11:11)

Bom Dia a todos e bom natal. Já viram as previsões do ipma? Sei que ainda falta muitos dias, mas tem vindo a insistir num cenério de bastante frio com temperaturas mínimas próximas ou abaixo de 0ºC um pouco por todo o norte e parte do centro. Será de fiar? Por aqui não tenho uma temperatura mínima negativa desde Fevereiro de 2012. Tenho saudades. Quanto à Europa, o velho continente parece que vai receber a sua primeira entrada fria da época com temperaturas bastante baixas um pouco por toda a Europa Central e de Leste. Vamos acompanhar, mas parece que tempos interessantes estão à porta.


----------



## joselamego (24 Dez 2014 às 11:17)

Uma coisa parece certa, o AA começa a querer quebrar!!!!


----------



## boneli (24 Dez 2014 às 14:01)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Bom Dia a todos e bom natal. Já viram as previsões do ipma? Sei que ainda falta muitos dias, mas tem vindo a insistir num cenério de bastante frio com temperaturas mínimas próximas ou abaixo de 0ºC um pouco por todo o norte e parte do centro. Será de fiar? Por aqui não tenho uma temperatura mínima negativa desde Fevereiro de 2012. Tenho saudades. Quanto à Europa, o velho continente parece que vai receber a sua primeira entrada fria da época com temperaturas bastante baixas um pouco por toda a Europa Central e de Leste. Vamos acompanhar, mas parece que tempos interessantes estão à porta.



A verificar-se as mínimas pelo menos serão um pouco mais baixas das que temos tido estes dias, no entanto o ECM tem sio um pouco mais generoso que o GFS ao descer a iso 0 até ao nosso território. Vamos ver quem vence.


----------



## Fernando Costa (24 Dez 2014 às 14:53)

Olhem bem para estes mapas. Anomalia negativa da temperatura um pouco por toda a Europa, mas sobretudo na Europa Central, na Alemanha, Suiça, Áustria e parte da França até dia 1 de Janeiro. Vale o que vale. Mas, ambos os modelos (GFS/ECM) prevêem e a confirmar-se a primeira entrada fria a sério da época.


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Dez 2014 às 15:26)

*-1ºC *de minima na Amadora dia 30 e 31 de Dezembro???????? O QUE 

Penhas Douradas com *-8ºC* negativos???? 

Afinal o IPMA já mudou tudo? Acho que está algo errado porque os modelos não preveem isso!


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Dez 2014 às 15:37)

Afinal já não preveem chuva para dia 28, a depressão que vai afetar a Europa toda afasta-se do território ainda mais graças ao AA mas em Janeiro o cenário já muda, daí já preverem chuva para o inicio do ano, onde a pressão desce aos 1011 hPa! 

Temperaturas máximas descem ligeiramente dos 13-14-15ºC para os 10-11-12ºC em Lisboa.
As minimas de acordo com o IPMA devem chegar aos 0ºC.
Por outros sites as minimas variam entre 5-9ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Dez 2014 às 18:44)

E pronto, a depressão, o frio e a chuva deram lugar ao anticiclone sobre nós


----------



## joselamego (24 Dez 2014 às 19:10)

Vamos ter calma, a chuva, neve e frio virão, no seu tempo.... se não vier agora dia 28 dez, virá logo no início de janeiro.... o AA vai ceder, podem ter a certeza!


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Dez 2014 às 00:40)

joselamego disse:


> Vamos ter calma, a chuva, neve e frio virão, no seu tempo.... se não vier agora dia 28 dez, virá logo no início de janeiro.... o AA vai ceder, podem ter a certeza!


Estão demasiados ansiosos por chuva, credo! Já tiveram desde Setembro chuva quase sem parar, por mim ficava 2 meses sem chuva não me importava nada.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Dez 2014 às 00:45)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Estão demasiados ansiosos por chuva, credo! Já tiveram desde Setembro chuva quase sem parar, por mim ficava 2 meses sem chuva não me importava nada.


tiveram ponto e virgula, aqui praticamente só choveu em novembro


----------



## carlitinhos (25 Dez 2014 às 10:01)

Bom Natal para todos

pelas ultimas run's o AA renovou o contrato de arrendamento com o nosso cantinho e por ai vai ficar, Janeiro será possivelmente um repetição de Dezembro.
De todos os Invernos que me lembro pela minha zona, episódios dignos de neve chegaram essencialmente na primeira quinzena de Janeiro, 
aguardemos.


----------



## Aurélio (25 Dez 2014 às 10:46)

Bom dia,

Eu apenas não percebo o ar de surpresa de alguns com a persistência do AA por estas bandas que na run do GFS e ECM saíram bem reforçados. Já se haviam mencionado anteriormente que a média do ensemble para meados de Janeiro era na ordem dos 1020 ou 1025 Hpa, sendo que o ECM andava perdido como sempre acima das 168h, e com saidas completamente fora da sua média, e do mesmo que já havia mencionado que a tendência para este mês era que o AA esteja na posição onde está (ver mapa do CFS v2 em posts anteriores).
Por isso qual a surpresa de Janeiro *poder *vir a ser seco, sobretudo na sua primeira metade ..... e se vier a ser seco não haverá problema nenhum.

Aproveitem o tempo que está


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Dez 2014 às 11:02)

Boas,
Para mim não é surpresa nenhuma o AA continuar, depois de Setembro, Outubro, Novembro e até o verão terem registado precipitação significativa( tirando algumas excepções claro) já seria de esperar pelo menos 1 ou 2 meses secos, provavelmente Janeiro também o será, e se o inverno for seco acredito que tenhamos uma primavera depois chuvosa.
Não desesperem porque este sol de inverno também sabe bem!


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Dez 2014 às 12:50)

Anticiclone sem fim para quase toda a europa, muito vento de leste ? É o que parece que lá vem.


----------



## Dan (25 Dez 2014 às 14:02)

Se as previsões se concretizarem, podemos vir a ter as mínimas mais baixas do ano na próxima semana.


----------



## Fernando Costa (25 Dez 2014 às 17:11)

E os principais modelos, bem com a previsão do ipma insistem no cenário de temperaturas baixas, sobretudo as mínimas que poderão ser negativas ou próximo disso um pouco por todo o norte. Ainda falta alguns dias, mas sinceramente não estou a ver o cenário a mudar muito. Teremos possibilidade de chuva na sexta e no sábado no norte. Depois disso anticiclone um pouco por toda a Europa, que trará na sua circulação ar frio polar. A confirmar-se será a primeira entrada fria a séria com temperaturas muito baixas em especial na Europa Central e do Leste. Situação a acompanhar. Este tempo assim espero que seja para ficar até meados de Janeiro. Há-de quebrar o anticiclone. Mas numa coisa tenho de concordar regra geral os anos terminados em 5 não costumam ser chuvosos. Mas cada ano é um ano. Veremos como corre o inverno, mas não estou a espera que seja muito seco tipo 2012 ou 2005. Situação a acompanhar.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Dez 2014 às 18:10)

CAALMEX++
Só vai acontecer em Italia aquilo que queria assistir aqui em Portugal...
deprimente


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Dez 2014 às 21:19)

Continuo sem perceber a situação das temperaturas minimas para o final do ano, uns sites dão temps. negativas para Lisboa, outros dão apenas 5ºC e pelos modelos do GFS da Temperatura também não vejo esse cenário. Mas se realmente ficarem 0ºC durante a passagem de ano muita gente vai-se ver aflita com o frio e para ir para casa! Os Lisboetas mal estão habituados a 10ºC quanto mais a 0ºC...

Só para não falar da entrada de frio na Europa quase toda e Portugal escapa! -24ºC nos Alpes!! 










Portugal escapa à grande e à francesa da chuva e do frio. Obrigado AA!


----------



## Aurélio (25 Dez 2014 às 21:58)

As minimas para o final do ano depende da posição que o AA dos Açores mas começo a ter a sensação que o frio pode chegar em força em Janeiro !


----------



## Norther (25 Dez 2014 às 21:59)

E a Serra da Estrela vai estar sem neve na passagem de ano, pelo menos de neve natural.
Domingo deverá ocorrer aguaceiros fracos mais durante a madrugada mas as cotas de neve vão estar altas, a rondar 2000m e se acumular algo deverá ser um borrifo.


----------



## Aurélio (25 Dez 2014 às 22:06)

Em relação ao que eu disse e contrariamente ao que já li noutro tópico sinceramente não me parece de todo que venha mais frio do que aquilo que está e me parece que isto se vá manter mais ou menos na mesma como está, ou seja temperaturas normais para o mês e tempo seco até que a vista alcança !


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2014 às 00:55)

Devido à posição do núcleo anticiclónico vamos observar um fenómeno curioso, segundo a seguinte previsão : http://forecast.uoa.gr/LINKS/DUST/dust.php?field=zoomdconc&lan=en
Para sábado e domingo vão entrar poeiras do Sahara vindas de Norte que deram uma volta completa em torno do núcleo do AA. Poeiras estas que já haviam passado pela Madeira!













concentrações máximas na região norte e centro superiores a 100 microgramas por metro cúbico de ar.
Segunda-feira já terão deixado o território do continente, preparando-se para passar pela Madeira uma segunda vez!


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2014 às 01:05)

O oceano continua a esfriar superficialmente na zona central a norte dos Açores e nas costas europeias, especialmente em volta da península Ibérica.
Esta foi a sequência da evolução das anomalias nestas três semanas de Dezembro.













Julgo que isto poderá ser consequência da posição do anticiclone e ao mesmo tempo continuar a sustentar o seu posicionamento.


----------



## Snifa (26 Dez 2014 às 10:18)

Bom dia,

muito frio em perspectiva para a Europa nos próximos dias, Isos -12 quase a entrar em Espanha 

GFS:






Por cá o melhor que se consegue é isto:






ECMWF um pouco melhor:






As mínimas que constam no site do IPMA  para a semana que vem parecem-me um pouco excessivas, mesmo aqui para o Porto e ainda mais exageradas para Lisboa ( são previsões dos modelos numéricos e  ainda não validadas por meteorologistas )

Ai se o Correio da Manhã vê isto... 

Porto:







Lisboa:








É certo que o céu limpo deverá favorecer temperaturas mínimas baixas, mas na minha opinião não serão assim tão baixas e não muito diferentes do que temos tido... esta  previsão deverá ser corrigida assim que entrar no período dos 3 dias ( elaborada por meteorologistas )


----------



## Aurélio (26 Dez 2014 às 11:02)

0 % de chover em Lisboa nos próximos 10 dias .... se calhar nem no Verão temos um gráfico assim


----------



## Snifa (26 Dez 2014 às 11:35)

O IPMA na sua previsão para Segunda-feira dia 29/12 já fala numa descida acentuada da temperatura mínima 

Previsão para 2ª feira, 29.dezembro.2014

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) predominando de nordeste,
soprando moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) nas terras altas.
Formação de geada, em especial nas regiões do interior.
*Descida da temperatura mínima, que será acentuada nas regiões
Norte e Centro.*
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

METEOROLOGISTAS: Maria Joao Frada/Patrícia Gomes.
INFORMACAO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUES DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

_Atualizado a 26 de dezembro de 2014 às 11:4 UTC
_
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/
_
_
Alguma chuva fraca  está prevista para amanhã e Domingo.


----------



## Fernando Costa (26 Dez 2014 às 12:21)

O IPMA há dias que insiste sucessivamente num cenário de temperaturas mínimas muito baixas, seguramente mais baixas do que temos tido até então. E hoje volta a insistir. Acredito que até lá a previsão será aperfeiçoada. Situação a acompanhar.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Dez 2014 às 19:19)

Grande anticiclone que aí vem, espero que pelo menos traga nevoeiros


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Dez 2014 às 20:13)

Dia 28 a depressão que passa pela Europa Central ainda nos dá uma prendinha! A cauda da frente fria admiravelmente gigante vai passar pelo território durante a manhã de dia 28 e causar alguma precipitação fraca e chuviscos podendo mesmo nem chover no centro do país. A temperatura minima nesse dia sobe de acordo com o IPMA.  

Já para dia 29 as temperaturas têm uma descida acentuada, por exemplo, Penhas Douradas passa de 2ºC a -6ºC! Provavelmente causada pela frente fria. 

Quanto às temperaturas minimas de -1ºC que dão para a região de Lisboa ainda continuo sem perceber o IPMA pois pelos modelos de geopotencial a 850hPa as temperaturas rondam os 5-7ºC... alguma ideia da causa do frio que os gráficos preveem, será a frente fria a causa? As pressões continuam a rondar os 1030 hPa. 

O mar está normal, ondulação baixa, temperaturas na ordem dos 13-14ºC no norte, 14-15ºC no centro e 15-16ºC no sul.

Para Janeiro o cenário vai mudando, hoje já dão dias de céu limpo com a pressão a chegar aos 1040 hPa...


----------



## Snifa (27 Dez 2014 às 09:26)

*Frio vai agravar-se nos próximos dias*

PAULO LOURENÇO

27.12.2014 - 00:00

As temperaturas mínimas vão cair a pique a partir de segunda-feira, podendo, na noite da passagem do ano, chegar aos zero graus no Porto e Lisboa e cair para valores negativos em outras, sobretudo no interior Norte e Centro.






FOTO ARQUIVO/JN
Temperaturas mínimas vão baixar significativamente


*"Para esse dia, as previsões não têm ainda um grau de fiabilidade absoluta, mas é garantido que as mínimas vão baixar significativamente, sobretudo relativamente ao dia de amanhã, quando registarão uma subida", explicou ao JN Maria João Frada, do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA).*

*A meteorologista adianta que a passagem de uma frente fria no fim de semana vai trazer algumas nuvens e até pequenas quantidades de chuva no Norte e no Centro.*

*A partir de segunda-feira, o céu voltará a estar limpo e regista-se a acentuada descida das temperaturas mínimas.*

*Frio mais seco*

*"Será um frio mais seco do que aquele que se tem feito sentir", explica a responsável, acrescentando que é provável que, amanhã ao final do dia, ou segunda-feira, o IPMA venha a emitir um alerta para os efeitos desta baixa acentuada de temperaturas.*

*Entre terça e quarta-feira, as temperaturas devem atingir valores negativos em várias cidades como Bragança (-5); Guarda e Vila Real (-4);-Braga (-3) ou Aveiro (-2)*.

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=4314446#AreaComentarios&page=2


----------



## Snifa (27 Dez 2014 às 09:44)

Temperaturas a 2 m previstas pelo GFS ( run das 0 z ) para a semana:

Segunda feira dia 29 6 z







Terça feira dia 30  6 Z:










Dia 31/12 às 6 z  e passagem do ano 00 z:


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2014 às 14:52)

*Previsão para 3ª feira, 30.dezembro.2014*

*Tempo frio** com céu pouco nublado ou limpo.*
*Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) de leste, soprando moderado*
*(25 a 40 km/h) nas terras altas.*
*Formação de geada**.*

*METEOROLOGISTAS: Ângela Lourenço/Sandra Correia.*
*INFORMACAO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUES DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.*

*Atualizado a 27 de dezembro de 2014 às 11:47 UTC*

Venha lá esse frio_. _


----------



## David sf (27 Dez 2014 às 16:50)

A descida das máximas será marginal, a descida das mínimas será sentida no litoral, mas teremos valores pouco anormais. A "entrada fria" (escrevo entre aspas, pois nem se trata bem de uma entrada fria, pelo menos em altitude a temperatura manter-se-á nos valores normais para a época) está a ser um pouco exagerada pela Comunicação Social. Também temos que ver, que depois de um inverno quente como o do ano passado, as pessoas ficam espantadas com mínimas ligeiramente acima de 0ºC no litoral, mas não se trata de nada de muito anormal, principalmente se tivermos em conta que não estará vento e o céu estará limpo.

Ao contrário do se escreveu atrás, a Itália vai apanhar com uma valente entrada fria, acompanhada de precipitação. Pode-se apenas dizer que os bolonheses estão chateados, porque lhes passou tudo ao lado, mas em Pescara (à latitude da Galiza) não devem achar que lhes vai passar tudo ao lado, pois prevêem-se cerca de 30 mm de precipitação com cota 0:

http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/mete...2.45&lon=14.2&lang=pt&type=txt&units=m&run=12


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Dez 2014 às 17:24)

Mesmo dando essas temperaturas, vamos ver se Lisboa chega a 0ºC como previsto.... 
O mais estranho é que de dia 2 para dia 3 a temp. minima sobe de 1ºC para 8ºC!


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2014 às 17:32)

guisilva5000 disse:


> O mais estranho é que de dia 2 para dia 3 a temp. minima sobe de 1ºC para 8ºC!



Rotação local do vento de Leste para Oeste devido à intrusão de uma frente dissipada na crista anticiclónica e reorganização dos centros de alta pressão, mas tudo em versão suave quanto a gradientes de pressão. Previsão muito volátil devido a esta suavidade e à distância no tempo.


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2014 às 18:56)

Confirma-se a entrada de poeiras do Sahara vindas de NORTE. http://forecast.uoa.gr/LINKS/DUST/dust.php?field=zoomdconc&lan=en
Já estarão neste momento na região norte:


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Dez 2014 às 19:01)

StormRic disse:


> Confirma-se a entrada de poeiras do Sahara vindas de NORTE. http://forecast.uoa.gr/LINKS/DUST/dust.php?field=zoomdconc&lan=en
> Já estarão neste momento na região norte:



Uma nuvem pode também conter partículas de água líquida ou de gelo em maiores dimensões e partículas procedentes, por exemplo, de vapores industriais, de fumaças ou de poeiras.

Neste caso será que as poeiras do Sahara vão influenciar a formação de cumulus, congestus, cumulonimbus?


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2014 às 19:09)

Miguel96 disse:


> Neste caso será que as poeiras do Sahara vão influenciar a formação de cumulus, congestus, cumulonimbus?



Acho que a nebulosidade e precipitação associada não são de tipo convectivo mas estratiforme:





Penso é que a chuva fraca que caír vai deixar resíduos de lama.


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Dez 2014 às 19:17)

Para esta noite e madrugada são esperadas temperaturas amenas em todo o litoral excepto na zona de Grande Lisboa, mais precisamente junto ao Estuário do Tejo, Península de Setúbal, Litoral Alentejano a sul de Sines e no concelho de Faro.

A chuva fraca poderá começar a aparecer a partir das 22 horas de hoje na Serra do Gerês, chegando ao Sul do País ás 21 horas de Domingo, as zonas Alentejanas e Algarve( zona de Monchique) terão mesmo muito pouca chuva quase nada. 

A primeira frente de chuva chegará à região do Grande Porto por volta das 4 horas de Domingo e o maior acumulado de precipitação deste evento vai ser sempre nas Zonas Montanhosas.

A segunda frente de chuva começará a atingir a zona do Gerês pelas 6 horas da madrugada rumo ao Sul do país.

Por volta das 11 horas da manhã a chuva será mesmo muito pouca, sendo que este evento perderá intensidade, mas não é descartar que a partir das 12 horas de Domingo não possa ocorrer eventualmente um ou outro aguaceiro fraco nas zonas Centro e Sul do país.


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2014 às 20:22)

Miguel96 disse:


> Para esta noite e madrugada são esperadas temperaturas amenas em todo o litoral excepto na zona de Grande Lisboa, mais precisamente junto ao Estuário do Tejo, Península de Setúbal, Litoral Alentejano a sul de Sines e no concelho de Faro.
> 
> A chuva fraca poderá começar a aparecer a partir das 22 horas de hoje na Serra do Gerês, chegando ao Sul do País ás 21 horas de Domingo, as zonas Alentejanas e Algarve( zona de Monchique) terão mesmo muito pouca chuva quase nada.
> 
> ...



Posição das frentes às 18h:


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Dez 2014 às 21:16)

O monstro da frente fria! Gigantesca às 12h de dia 29! Vem da Crimeia e chega quase à Irlanda!


----------



## Maria Papoila (27 Dez 2014 às 21:36)

guisilva5000 disse:


> O monstro da frente fria



Já não estou a gostar. Será que este frio todo se vai estender para lá de 15 de Janeiro? Tenho passagem para Londres - Gatwick nessa data. Acham que os nevões se vão intensificar?


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Dez 2014 às 21:51)

Quem vive junto ao oceano também pode ver geada nos locais abrigados, como eu já presenciei geada a 100 metros do mar e hoje de manhã havia geada nos telhados a 450 metros do mar.


----------



## David sf (27 Dez 2014 às 21:57)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Já não estou a gostar. Será que este frio todo se vai estender para lá de 15 de Janeiro? Tenho passagem para Londres - Gatwick nessa data. Acham que os nevões se vão intensificar?



O frio na Inglaterra acaba amanhã. Não quer dizer que a 15 de Janeiro não esteja frio de novo, a esta distância é impossível  de prever.


----------



## MicaMito (28 Dez 2014 às 11:16)

Isto tá lindo tá! acho que os Lelos roubaram o radar de Coruche:assobio: ,dava mesmo jeito ter este radar para fazer seguimentos do tempo mais a norte!Será assim uma avaria tão grave?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Dez 2014 às 12:09)




----------



## boneli (28 Dez 2014 às 14:16)

Tive a ver as mínimas para dia 30 e Montalegre segundo o IPMA vai chegar aos -7º e Bragança aos -5º!! Já é considerável....a iso -2 vai andar a rondar a zona fronteiriça. Vamos ver.....


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Dez 2014 às 16:19)

Vamos ver se o nevoeiro nos vai deixar ver o fogo de artificio! 

O frio previsto continua, mas dia 30 e 31 as minimas serão as piores, rondam os 0ºC, graças a Deus que não é no dia 1 que só dão 4ºC para Lisboa se não morria tudo na noite da passagem de ano .

Mesmo assim as máximas mantem-se quase constantes, 10-12ºC nos proximos 3 dias em Lisboa e depois volta aos 14-16ºC no inicio de Janeiro em que já não é prevista chuva para o inicio do ano já que temos o AA sobre nós.


----------



## Norther (28 Dez 2014 às 17:27)

Vamos ter o centro de altas pressões sobre as Ilhas Britânicas, forte 1040hpa e com uma depressão sobre Mediterrâneo com alguma dimensão e algo cavada, vai fazer deslocar ate nós ar frio de origem polar que se encontra sobre a Europa. 

O dia mais frio deverá ser na madrugada de terça feira, mas não é nada de anormal, embora o nosso país não seja muito frio, estas temperaturas costumam acontecer durante o nosso inverno.


----------



## Agreste (28 Dez 2014 às 21:22)

6 semanas de anticiclone... se não tivermos novidades na próxima semana, é altura de olhar para o campo e ver como estamos de água.


----------



## MicaMito (28 Dez 2014 às 21:38)

Agreste disse:


> 6 semanas de anticiclone... se não tivermos novidades na próxima semana, é altura de olhar para o campo e ver como estamos de água.


Ainda bastante alagados aqui pela zona!tenho terrenos onde ainda não consigo entrar!


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Dez 2014 às 21:40)

IPMA prevê céu limpo até dia 4, graças ao AA e temperaturas voltam ao normal da época


----------



## Aurélio (28 Dez 2014 às 21:54)

devem vir a ser ainda mais semanas se for como estou pensando talvez só lá mais para meados de Fevereiro isto possa animar ..... não vejo nos modelos que me indique que o Inverno não venha a ser muito seco. Eu já havia mencionado que isto poderia ser muito parecido com 2011/2012, e para já não vejo nada que me contradiga ...
Relativamente ás coisas pelo menos aqui na zona e com este vento moderado de nordeste a erva nas zonas mais ensolaradas tende a ficar com o terreno mais seco, mas zonas com mais erva, e mais protegidas ainda devem vir a ter humidade para mais umas 6 semanas.
Quem pratica agricultura é que já tem que ir regando as suas coisas pois terrenos mais expostos ao sol, já estão bem mais secos, mas não existe qualquer razão para preocupação ... 
Não existe qualquer hipótese de seca este ano ...


----------



## Brito (28 Dez 2014 às 23:47)

pessoal não desanimem .... o AA irá recuar... o segundo painel do gfs esta espetacular  

vamos entrar ainda so em janeiro, tempos interessantes virão de certeza este inverno... não falem já em seca


----------



## joselamego (29 Dez 2014 às 00:28)

As primeiras chuvas a sério de inverno virão a partir de meados de janeiro, o modelo GFS, começa a querer mostrar isso!!!


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Dez 2014 às 02:58)

Pois o modelo do GFS pode mostrar chuva para meados de Janeiro mas há uma semana mostrava chuva para a passagem de ano e agora não há nada, tudo muda em uma semana por isso não comecem a pensar em secas e que em Janeiro já vai chover torrencialmente, acalmem-se um bocado


----------



## StormRic (29 Dez 2014 às 02:59)

joselamego disse:


> As primeiras chuvas a sério de inverno virão a partir de meados de janeiro, o modelo GFS, começa a querer mostrar isso!!!



A 9 dias de distância mostra o anticiclone a tranferir-se para os Açores por força da entrada de um vale e frente associada no dia 7. Depois o AA tenta ir atrás dessa frente mas é desgastado pela forte corrente de oes-sudoeste a entrar pelas ilhas britânicas e sucessivas frentes atingem o norte e centro até o delírio final do dia 12...


----------



## james (29 Dez 2014 às 10:48)

joselamego disse:


> As primeiras chuvas a sério de inverno virão a partir de meados de janeiro, o modelo GFS, começa a querer mostrar isso!!!



Oxalá tenhas razão , mas à bastante tempo que os modelos estão a indiciar uma mudança de padrão mas que é sucessivamente adiada , como voltou a acontecer com as saídas de hoje .


----------



## Aurélio (29 Dez 2014 às 10:51)

A melhor forma de se olhar para um modelo é olhar para o seu ensemble e não para a sua operacional, na verdade o ensemble do GFS tem uma pressão média na ordem dos 1030 Hpa, logo qualquer saída mais bonitinha será forçosamente completamente fora da sua média ...
Ia postar a imagem da run das 00h mas já estou sem tempo .... tenho que ir trabalhar !


----------



## Maria Papoila (29 Dez 2014 às 11:24)

Norther disse:


> ... ar frio de origem polar que se encontra sobre a Europa...



Será que na Ericeira vai dar esse frio todo? Por vezes nestes dia de frio ali junto ao mar fica bastante ameno. Por exemplo na noite da consoada esteve super suave e ameno mas não vi as temperaturas porque este ano o jantar foi em minha casa e não deu tempo para apreciar os detalhes deste meu _hobbie_ que convosco partilho


----------



## cova beira (29 Dez 2014 às 14:45)

possibilidade do vortex romper segundo alguns modelos, as altas pressões deverão começar a subir para o polo, o inverno deverá arrancar entre o dia 10 e 20 de janeiro vamos ter de aguardar


----------



## Norther (29 Dez 2014 às 18:37)

Eu inclino-me mais para a 2º quinzena de Janeiro, pelo menos ate dia 15 não se deslumbra nada de relevante em relação as altas pressões no polo,  pelo menos é o que diz a média dos ensembles.
Mas até haver essa mudança a partir do dia 5 podemos ter aguaceiros e neve nas montanhas, pelo menos do norte e centro, mas não falem em seca porque tivemos 3 meses de muita chuva.


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Dez 2014 às 21:28)

Eu para já só com alguma imaginação é que consigo vislumbrar mudança de padrão.


----------



## Agreste (29 Dez 2014 às 23:35)

a previsão de 4 semanas do centro europeu também não mostra nada interessante até ao final do mês que vai entrar... vamos ter de aguardar, pode entretanto mudar para a metade final de janeiro.


----------



## Zapiao (30 Dez 2014 às 00:01)

O que faz o colega?


----------



## Maria Papoila (30 Dez 2014 às 09:19)

Norther disse:


> não falem em seca porque tivemos 3 meses de muita chuva.



Concordo. No dia 24 fui dar uma voltinha rápida antes de preparar a consoada e há muitas terras alagadas - o vale de S. Lourenço está um charco autêntico onde os gansos e o patos (cada vez há mais) nadam alegremente  perante tanta abastança de agua e alimento. Não tirei fotos por falta de tempo. Os meses que antecederam este Dezembro seco foram de muita precipitação - certamente aqui no Forum há quem tenha os mais precisos registos. Na verdade gosto de Invernos com episódios de frio impiedoso e céu azul - já não acontecem há bastante tempo. Na verdade ainda não achei que estivesse frio digno de nota. Vamos ver se ele chega mesmo


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Dez 2014 às 09:46)

Temperaturas previstas para esta noite. Claro que nos locais abrigados/vales é bem possível que se repita o cenário de hoje talvez ainda de pior forma tendo em conta que já há bastante ar frio acumulado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Dez 2014 às 17:53)

Mais sol de inverno! 










Vento a rondar os 10km/h a semana toda, pressões sempre acima dos 1030 hPa e temperaturas voltam a normalizar. 
Península Ibérica a bombar sem chuva!





Já não chove desde dia 17 (superior a 1mm) por isso este mês deve ser considerado como seca fraca.


----------



## Fernando Costa (30 Dez 2014 às 18:37)

E depois dum ano chuvoso a norte e centro, já se fala em seca por aqui.. Não vale a pena é por essas e por outras, que reduzo ao mínimo a minha participação aqui no fórum. Por favor, mais seriedade e objectividade nos comentários, precisa-se.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (30 Dez 2014 às 19:10)

Fernando Costa disse:


> E depois dum ano chuvoso a norte e centro, já se fala em seca por aqui.. Não vale a pena é por essas e por outras, que reduzo ao mínimo a minha participação aqui no fórum. Por favor, mais seriedade e objectividade nos comentários, precisa-se.



Não querendo contribuir para dispersar o tópico, convém, antes de mais, sublinhar que existem vários graus de seca. Apesar de termos tido um trimestre (Setembro, Outubro, Novembro) bastante húmido, sobretudo a Norte e Centro, se esta situação anticiclónica se prolongasse indefenidamente por mais algumas semanas (o que é um *cenário puramente especulativo*!!) algumas regiões, nomeadamente mais a Sul, poderiam (eventualmente) entrar em seca meteorológica. O que é muito diferente de um cenário de seca agrícola, por exemplo.

O melhor é mesmo não especular, o que torna o acompanhamento deste tópico uma "seca", e ir acompanhando os modelos. Mais informações: https://www.ipma.pt/pt/educativa/tempo.clima/index.jsp?page=seca.definicao.xml


----------



## cova beira (30 Dez 2014 às 20:24)

Norther disse:


> Eu inclino-me mais para a 2º quinzena de Janeiro, pelo menos ate dia 15 não se deslumbra nada de relevante em relação as altas pressões no polo,  pelo menos é o que diz a média dos ensembles.
> Mas até haver essa mudança a partir do dia 5 podemos ter aguaceiros e neve nas montanhas, pelo menos do norte e centro, mas não falem em seca porque tivemos 3 meses de muita chuva.
> 
> para já só mesmo o europeu vê qualquer coisa olha a diferença de ontem para hoje por cima da escandinávia, a terra nova é que está com uma força difícil haver bloqueios assim.


----------



## Norther (30 Dez 2014 às 20:50)

Pois Cova beira, vamos aguardar mais uns dias :-) para tirarmos mais conclusões, se não nos virmos uma boa entrada, mas não é de frio :-) mas de 2015.


----------



## Aurélio (30 Dez 2014 às 23:57)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Não querendo contribuir para dispersar o tópico, convém, antes de mais, sublinhar que existem vários graus de seca. Apesar de termos tido um trimestre (Setembro, Outubro, Novembro) bastante húmido, sobretudo a Norte e Centro, se esta situação anticiclónica se prolongasse indefenidamente por mais algumas semanas (o que é um *cenário puramente especulativo*!!) algumas regiões, nomeadamente mais a Sul, poderiam (eventualmente) entrar em seca meteorológica. O que é muito diferente de um cenário de seca agrícola, por exemplo.
> 
> O melhor é mesmo não especular, o que torna o acompanhamento deste tópico uma "seca", e ir acompanhando os modelos. Mais informações: https://www.ipma.pt/pt/educativa/tempo.clima/index.jsp?page=seca.definicao.xml



Se esta situação se prolongar por mais algumas semanas entraremos em seca meteorológica no final de Janeiro em partes das regiões a sul. Nomeadamente a região do interior do alentejo e sotavento algarvio, onde tem chovido bastante menos face ao resto do território. Nesse tipo de seca a norte nem mesmo no final de Fevereiro entrarão em seca no actual cenário .. Recordo que neste momento em termos de ano hidrológico os valores no final de Novembro variavam entre os 111% do normal  em Mora e os cerca de 300% em Sagres.  Resumindo cenário de seca afastado, até mesmo no Sotavento.
Em relação ao futuro, este ano hidrológico está mais parecido com o de 2011/2012, para já, mas veremos como será a 2ª parte do Inverno.
Seca agrícola também não se coloca, somente num cenário como 2012 se colocaria tal situação, e seca hidrológica seria necessário dois anos ao nível de 2003/2004 e 2004/2005.
Por isso pergunto qual o stress de estar este tempo frio e solarengo .......

Já recordo uma pequena coisinha a especulação não é somente aqueles que dizem que vêm aí uma seca, mas também aqueles que dizem que a partir de meados de Janeiro o tempo vai mudar, ou acreditam que vai mudar, e tão irritante é um como é o outro ....

Em relação aos modelos o cenário vindouro é bastante esclarecedor !


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Dez 2014 às 11:51)

caros colegas tenho vindo a acompanhar os modelos e sinceramente não vejo qualquer alteração relativamente a este padrão.
desta forma os países que estão  e que vão continuar a ser brindados  nevoes anormais sao Italia e Grecia.

https://www.skylinewebcams.com/en/webcam/italia/umbria/perugia/basilica-san-francesco-assisi.html

a nevar desde as 10h30.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Dez 2014 às 12:46)

Enquanto o ECM nos manda o anticiclone mesmo pra cima o GFS tem estado a colocá-lo mais a oeste. Temperaturas sobem a partir do fim de semana.


----------



## Aurélio (31 Dez 2014 às 12:50)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> caros colegas tenho vindo a acompanhar os modelos e sinceramente não vejo qualquer alteração relativamente a este padrão.
> desta forma os países que estão  e que vão continuar a ser brindados  nevoes anormais sao Italia e Grecia.
> 
> https://www.skylinewebcams.com/en/webcam/italia/umbria/perugia/basilica-san-francesco-assisi.html
> ...



Nem vai mudar colega, estando no final de Dezembro e tendo as previsões um alcançe de 15 dias, e com um ensemble cuja média chega a rondar os 1030 a 1035 Hpa, mantendo-se assim há várias semanas, eu quase que arriscaria a dizer que ainda vamos assistir a isto mais umas semanas, até se começar a ver algum sinal de mudança ....
Portanto eu acredito mesmo que podemos vir a ter um mês de Janeiro muito seco, mas veremos mais para a frente .....

PS: Dizer-se que podemos ter um cenário identico a 2011/2012 não é futurologia, nem já a dizer que vamos ter uma seca identica a 2011/2012. As informações que eu e alguns colegas colocam aqui é com base em análise de modelos globais de médio prazo e em modelos sazonais cujo desempenho é substancialmente melhor no Inverno, e que apontavam para um Inverno seco há já imensos meses ! E procuramos fazer uma interpolação entre ambos os modelos ...
E isto é ser-se rigoroso no que se diz  e não é dizer-se que vem aí uma seca


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (31 Dez 2014 às 15:57)

Será sexta que chegamos aos negativos???


----------

